# PurduePower's First AAS Cycle



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

Like Pirate, I too am starting my first AAS cycle, and wanted to chronicle my experience for others to help plan their cycles and also to get constant feedback from those who are more experienced than I.

I am starting in a few days. I will be taking 25mg of Dbol/day in two dosed, 12 hours apart. I will also start 600mg of Sustanon/week in two doses. I will drop the Dbol withing the first few days of the Sustanon kicking in(expected to be ~3-4 weeks into the cycle). I will be on the Sust for a total of 10 weeks. I am considering throwing in some Winny for the last 2 or 3 weeks of the Sust to cut a little bit.

I have 60ml of Nolva on hand for pct and in the event of gyno or excessive bloat throughout the cycle. I also have Femara for the gyno possibility. I am planning on running some T3 sometime after the Sust kicks in to minimize the body fat stored.

I am starting at 200lbs and hope to get up to 215 at least(after the water retention is gone from the dbol). I don't know what my body fat is, but I would guess not much over 10% at the very most. I will be sure to eat at least every 2hrs and aim for about 5000cals a day, keeping the sodium and excess sugars low to avoid unwanted bloating.

I am going to get some HCG soon and dose about 250iu a couple times a week at most. I had quite a bit of testicular atrophy during my M1T cycle, so I will prob have some during this cycle, too.

I don't know exactly what dosing for my Nolva I am gonna do. I did a 50/40/30/20 dosage for my M1T pct, so I will probably do the first couple of weeks at 40mg/day then a week at 30 and a couple weeks at 20. I havn't received much input on the dosage that I should use, so if anyone has any input, I would appreciate it very much. I will throw in a tribulus product with my Nolva like I did with my M1T pct. I recovered very well during my pct from M1T, so I assume that Nolva is the best choice for me and I will do a similar program that I did with that.

I will run a couple of weeks of Clen the first 2 weeks of my pct and then 2 or 3 weeks of ECA after that and just lift to maintain so I don't overtrain.

I will work on getting some before pics before I start.

*If anyone has any input or corrections that they feel that I should make at any point throughout my journal, please say something.*


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2005)

This should be great to follow. Good luck PP!


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

largepkg said:
			
		

> This should be great to follow. Good luck PP!


You just wanted to call him PP 

G'luck PP


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck bro.

Subscribing!


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 13, 2005)

What is your your training going to look like?  Are you setting specific goals as far for strength or?  I like starting with a more aggressive dose of nolva in pct like you did after M1T.


----------



## simbh (Jan 13, 2005)

GL dude , hope your testies keep a good side during your cycle


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> GL dude , hope your testies keep a good side during your cycle


Funny how on a bodybulding thread it's acceptable to send wishes to other men's testicles without being called something derogatory


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 13, 2005)

good luck, man. i look forward to hearing of your progress as i will too, at some point in the near future, being staring my first aas cycle. i am subscribed.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

You just have to be blunt sometimes to get what you are saying across.

As far as my workouts, I am change the lifts and sets and reps I do each week, but I am going to stick with my normal routine pretty much.  I am going to drop one of my off days and throw shoulders and abs.  I currently do shoulders/bis/tris all in one day with a morning workout of shoulders and bis/tris later in the day.  Since I won't need that much recovery time, I will do shoulders on that off day now.  I am not concerned with strength so much.  I am going for competition BB and I am already stronger than nearly all of the guys in my gym, so I don't need to worry about gaining that much strength.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

Looks good man. Should be a strong cycle. Im also starting a cycle in about 2 weeks of test cyp/dbol/winny.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Cool, looks like we have some more journals lined up from gococks and 19.  I'm planning my first cycle now, looks like I'm going with Test Enan, EQ and Dbol.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like we have some more journals lined up from gococks and 19. I'm planning my first cycle now, looks like I'm going with Test Enan, EQ and Dbol.


Are you really?  hmm.  I never thought I'd hear you say that.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like we have some more journals lined up from gococks and 19. I'm planning my first cycle now, looks like I'm going with Test Enan, EQ and Dbol.


 When do you plan to start? dose and length?


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> When do you plan to start? dose and length?


In a about 6-8 weeks. I have a nagging rotator cuff issue I need to shake off first.

The plan at the moment is as follows:-

Weeks 1-4 Dbol 25mg ED
Weeks 1-12 Test E 500mg EW (2 shots)
Weeks 1-12 EQ 400mg EW (2 shots)
Weeks 1-12 HCG 500IU E5D.
PCT: 4 Weeks of Nolva.


----------



## largepkg (Jan 13, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> You just wanted to call him PP
> 
> G'luck PP



Where is Chrono when you need him?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 13, 2005)




----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

Would I be ok to go for 12 weeks, or should I just play it safe with 10 weeks?


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Would I be ok to go for 12 weeks, or should I just play it safe with 10 weeks?


As you're running HCG throughout the cycle you should be fine going with 12 weeks.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Cool, looks like we have some more journals lined up from gococks and 19.  I'm planning my first cycle now, looks like I'm going with Test Enan, EQ and Dbol.


ah, the quintessential bulker. nice. 
i'm gonna go Test E, EQ, M5AA.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

19-chief said:
			
		

> ah, the quintessential bulker. nice.
> i'm gonna go Test E, EQ, M5AA.


Sounds like a good plan.  I assume you're using the M5 in the latter stage of the cycle for hardening/strength?


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 13, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Sounds like a good plan.  I assume you're using the M5 in the latter stage of the cycle for hardening/strength?


exactly. kinda like a winny. the only thing that is up in the air is the timing for the M5... don't know if i want to use it weeks 6-10 or weeks 8-12.


----------



## LAM (Jan 13, 2005)

PP.  I would run the HCG @ 500 iu's every 4-5 days


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

I'm glad to see you started a journal. We are running similar cycles, but you are much bigger than me.





			
				Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I don't know exactly what dosing for my Nolva I am gonna do. I did a 50/40/30/20 dosage for my M1T pct, so I will probably do the first couple of weeks at 40mg/day then a week at 30 and a couple weeks at 20.


Since you are using research nolva, I'd run higher doses. In fact, *I* will. Something like 60/60/50/40/30. Couldn't hurt. I'll be dropping by.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Would I be ok to go for 12 weeks, or should I just play it safe with 10 weeks?


 Like redspy said with HCG you should be able to extend it. Im running HCG the whole time, so thats why I extended mine to 12 weeks.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Hey PP - Just out of interest what does your site injection rotation plan look like?


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck, Purdue.  I'm subscribing to this puppy since were around the same age and within 10 lbs of eachother.


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jan 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I will be taking 25mg of Dbol/day in two dosed, 12 hours apart. I will also start 600mg of Sustanon/week in two doses. I will drop the Dbol withing the first few days of the Sustanon kicking in(expected to be ~3-4 weeks into the cycle).


Two suggestions.  If possible (I don't know how your dbol is dosed), split it up into 4 or 5 doses, every 3 hours or so. 

The other, just do the dbol for 4 weeks.  You can't always rely on telling when the test kicks in.  It's not always that obvious, especially when kickstarting with dbol.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

Lets see some pictures.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

JerseyDevil said:
			
		

> Two suggestions.  If possible (I don't know how your dbol is dosed), split it up into 4 or 5 doses, every 3 hours or so.
> 
> The other, just do the dbol for 4 weeks.  You can't always rely on telling when the test kicks in.  It's not always that obvious, especially when kickstarting with dbol.


 His D-bol are too big to split that way unless he crushes them to powder and caps 'em like I did. I agree that you should set your d-bol schedule, not base it on feeling.

I also think LAM is right on about doing 500 iu of HCG E5D. 250 doesn't do much, and you might find that 250 E4D leaves you....ah....lacking.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

My dbols are 50mgs, so it would be impossible to split them up into that many pieces.  As far as deez balls, I will prob run the 500iu every 5 days or so.

My injection rotation will prob be glutes, quads, delts for the sust injections.  I might recruit my tris when I start with the winny.

I will try to find my roommates digcam tonight to get some pre-pics.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck im subscribe to both your and pirate's thread. Whats HCG????


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

HCG is human chorionic gonadotrophin.  It is used in treatment for undecended testicles, but in our case, it prevents your testis from atrophying due to not producing as much natural test.  It makes the transition to post cycle much easier, because they don't shrink and are at full size to kick back into gear once the cycle is over.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 13, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My injection rotation will prob be glutes, quads, delts for the sust injections.


 You better heat that sustanon up well if you plan on pushing through a 25 g. for glute shots. I gave up on that quick. There are a lot of spots on your quads. Rotation is easy shooting only twice a week.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

Well, I posted my pics on my gallery.  They aren't the greatest, because I had to take them myself, but you will get the basic idea.


----------



## redspy (Jan 13, 2005)

Looking good my man!


----------



## Flex (Jan 13, 2005)

Cycle looks great, and you already have a nice physique to build upon (which some people jump into prematurely)

The only thing i'd say is to split up the dbol evenly throughout the day, but then i read you have 50mg tabs. That kinda sucks, considering it's half life is only 3-4hrs, so you're blood levels are gonna be all over the place, not constant like they should be....

otherwise looks like you got all your corners covered.

Good luck, bro.

FLEX


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 13, 2005)

Looking big, my freind.  Very nice.


----------



## thatguy (Jan 13, 2005)

Great pics, man.  You're only 200 lbs?  You look much bigger.  How tall are you?  

I'm 6'2", about 205-210, and I don't match your proportions, particularly in my legs.  My quads are infantile compared to yours.

Hopefully after this cycle you'll be a monster.  Good luck again...


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 13, 2005)

I am 5'8.  Thanks for all of the compliments.  I am really hoping to improve on my lats.

As far as my dbols go, they are really small and really hard, so they don't even like to break up into 4ths without part of it pulverizing.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 13, 2005)

Good luck Purdue! I'm subscribing too.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2005)

PP, your running 50mg/ED of Dbol? How's that going for you? I have 10mg tabs and was trying to decide to run 30 or 50


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> PP, your running 50mg/ED of Dbol? How's that going for you? I have 10mg tabs and was trying to decide to run 30 or 50


 He has 50s that he is going to break in quarters and take 12.5 mg every 12 hours. I did the same thing. As flex said, it isn't ideal. If you workout 2-3 hours after taking 12.5 mg, you can watch yourself grow in the gym, though. That is pretty fun.  May not be good for stretch marks.


----------



## vellanator (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck PP.  You're already huge man.  You're going to be uh, more huger.  



Post some pics every coupla weeks or so if you can.


----------



## crazy_enough (Jan 14, 2005)

GEEZ! saw ur pics, U are huge! Cant wait to see what this cycle yields!!


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> Cycle looks great, and you already have a nice physique to build upon (which some people jump into prematurely)


I know people think I am juicing prematurely even though they haven't said it, but after careful consideration I decided that I am ready . I'm surprised you haven't called me out on this, Flex.  

PP does have an impressive physique. Damn my genes.   At least I don't have a cat face, though.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> At least I don't have a cat face, though.


Ya, I originally had my face on there, but someone PMed me and brought it to my attention that it might not be the best idea to have my face on here if I am talking about my plans for a cycle.  Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 14, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, I originally had my face on there, but someone PMed me and brought it to my attention that it might not be the best idea to have my face on here if I am talking about my plans for a cycle.  Thanks for the heads up.


yeah, i didn't mind being known before but now i'm wishing to remain somewhat anonymous. btw, pics look good. nice catcrab.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> He has 50s that he is going to break in quarters and take 12.5 mg every 12 hours. I did the same thing. As flex said, it isn't ideal. If you workout 2-3 hours after taking 12.5 mg, you can watch yourself grow in the gym, though. That is pretty fun.  May not be good for stretch marks.


 Yeah I have the 10s, and I think im going to take between 30-50mg's in divided doses throughout the day.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Yeah I have the 10s, and I think im going to take between 30-50mg's in divided doses throughout the day.


 I'd keep it to 30 mg/day. No reason to go higher, IMO.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I'd keep it to 30 mg/day. No reason to go higher, IMO.


i think i read, can't find it right now, experienced guys with size still only go with 25mg/ED and get good results. maybe that was Mudge?


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 14, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Looking good my man!


I second that!


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 14, 2005)

My supplies are supposed to be in town tonight.  I can't wait.  I have been so excited all week.  The only thing that I still have to do is tell my lifting partner that I am about to start this up.  She is a female powerlifter and my best friend.  She has been around steroids and people who have been on them for a long time, but she doesn't condone them.  I hope that she doesn't flip out when I tell her, because I do take to heart how she feels.


----------



## redspy (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck bro.  Let us know when 'the eagle has landed'.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 14, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My supplies are supposed to be in town tonight.  I can't wait.  I have been so excited all week.  The only thing that I still have to do is tell my lifting partner that I am about to start this up.  She is a female powerlifter and my best friend.  She has been around steroids and people who have been on them for a long time, but she doesn't condone them.  I hope that she doesn't flip out when I tell her, because I do take to heart how she feels.


Well, for the sake of your frienship I hope she handles it well, but maybe you would do better by yourself in the gym. I do best alone.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 14, 2005)

No, our friendship is very strong and it will withstand even her being dissapointed in me.  She likes her guys huge and her last couple of boyfriends were roid monsters.  I am probably getting all worried about nothing.  But we are very close and we will still be lifting together.  I would just rather her not be dissapointed in me.  She knew about my M1T/4AD cycle and she knew that it was harder on my body than a real cycle would be.  She knew that I used HCG and Nolva, too, and that is crossing the line into the black market products.


----------



## Flex (Jan 14, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I know people think I am juicing prematurely even though they haven't said it, but after careful consideration I decided that I am ready . I'm surprised you haven't called me out on this, Flex.



well, i didn't wanna come off sounding like an asshole trying to get you down, bro  , esp. cuz i know how great juice is.

But it's just that for recreational usage, IMO you should train naturally till you plateau, then use juice as a supplement to get you past that. 

After viewing your pics, it looked like you had alot of room for natural growth before you jumped into the juice, ESP. after you said you've only been training for 2 years (and only 1 of which was good). 

Just my .02


----------



## Flex (Jan 14, 2005)

and for whoever said they were gonna run 50mg dbol/day, WOW. you've got some set of marbles on ya.


----------



## LAM (Jan 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am 5'8.  Thanks for all of the compliments.  I am really hoping to improve on my lats.
> 
> As far as my dbols go, they are really small and really hard, so they don't even like to break up into 4ths without part of it pulverizing.



do yourself a favor the next time you get dbol get them in 5 or 10 mg tabs.  when you split tabs you will never know how much of the active ingredient you are taking.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 15, 2005)

I know, but they were all given to me for free by a close friend that his fiance found out that he still had them and made him get rid of them.  I will take free anyday.

I am thinking about crushing them all up and weighing them out so that I can take 3 10mg doses throughout the day.  I just need to get a very precise digital scale.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 15, 2005)

I am in the same boat!  Those little 50's are a lot smaller than I thought they would be.  Crushing is probably about the only way I can think to split them decently.  I think Mike sells some scales.  Don't know if they will be enough for this job though.  

Keep in mind that if you don't know the brand or more importantly where they are coming from, they could be underdosed and you might need to adjust for that possibility.  Something always to think about regarding AAS.  Something that I haven't had to consider using otc ph/ps.

-Cardinal


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 15, 2005)

Crushing, cutting, and capping 50 mg d-bol into 10 mg caps is a cake walk with the right equipment.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 15, 2005)

I'm sure it is, and the right equipment comes at a price.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I know, but they were all given to me for free by a close friend that his fiance found out that he still had them and made him get rid of them. I will take free anyday.
> 
> I am thinking about crushing them all up and weighing them out so that I can take 3 10mg doses throughout the day. I just need to get a very precise digital scale.


 If you can afford it, i suggest a CT200 analytical Balance. I am a chem major, and we use them and they have an accuracy range from .01g up to 200g


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2005)

I still havn't received the rest of my supplies.  I am anxiously awaiting them.  I am going to order my HCG in the next day or 2.  I found a great source to get it.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 16, 2005)

Make sure to order plenty HCG.  That way if it comes late and you need to run a slightly different protocol requiring a bit more, you can without worry.  Mine is going to come late and I am sure glad I ordered the little bit extra that I did.


----------



## LAM (Jan 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you can afford it, i suggest a CT200 analytical Balance. I am a chem major, and we use them and they have an accuracy range from .01g up to 200g



$600 for a scale ?  that's 16 - 10 ml vials of test ! lol


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2005)

[url="http://www.adsrve.com/linkredirect.php?h=502 said:
			
		

> Cardinal]Make[/url] sure to order plenty HCG. That way if it comes late and you need to run a slightly different protocol requiring a bit more, you can without worry. Mine is going to come late and I am sure glad I ordered the little bit extra that I did.


Ya, I figured it up and at 500iu twice a week, I would need 8400iu total.  I am ordering a total of 10000iu in 5 vials.  Last time I ordered all 10000iu in 1 vial because I didn't know that it didn't keep for long.  I used it for my M1T cycle and had a ton left over.  That was a waste of money.


----------



## simbh (Jan 16, 2005)

Sorry for the dumb question PP , but have you started to take any kind of substance yet being Dbol and sustanon in your case(correct me if I'm wrong) ? You say you're still waiting for a few things but just wondering if you started those two ?

Sorry if the question sounds a bit stupid , kinda new to the AAS world . I know a lot more oh ph/ps but this is kinda new to me . That's why I'm following your journal and pirate's journal very closely .

Anyways , the best of luck to you with your cycle PP . Don't hesitate to drop by my 1-ad journal too


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> Have you started to take any kind of substance yet being Dbol and sustanon in your case(correct me if I'm wrong) ? You say you're still waiting for a few things but just wondering if you started those two ?


No, I havn't started anything yet.  I have my dbol, Letro, Nolva, T3, and my pins.  I am waiting on my Sust and Winny.  I don't know yet if I am gonna run the Winny for the last couple of weeks or save it for later.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 16, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> If you can afford it, i suggest a CT200 analytical Balance. I am a chem major, and we use them and they have an accuracy range from .01g up to 200g


Total overkill. You don't have to weigh the powder from the pills. Say you have a pill maker that makes 24 caps at a time and each cap holds 500 mg. 

Put 2.5 d-bols (50 mg/each) into a baggie, and crush to fine powder.
Add 12 grams of cut (vitamin c, amino acids, dextrose etc) and mix completely.
Use the capping machine, and you have 5.2 mg d-bol per pill
Take 4-5/day. 
 

This machine is one of the best investments I have ever made. Second only to swamp land in Nevada.


----------



## redspy (Jan 16, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> No, I havn't started anything yet. I have my dbol, Letro, Nolva, T3, and my pins. I am waiting on my Sust and Winny. I don't know yet if I am gonna run the Winny for the last couple of weeks or save it for later.


What kind of T3 will you be running PP - liquid or pills?  If pills what brand?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2005)

It is liquid from IBE.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 16, 2005)

I looked on BulkNutrition to find the capping stuff.  What is all of the "0" and "000" caps mean?  I am going to buy the complete capping system, but what is all of the technical stuff?


----------



## simbh (Jan 17, 2005)

Whats up bro , good luck with your day ... cant wait to see you start.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 17, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I looked on BulkNutrition to find the capping stuff.  What is all of the "0" and "000" caps mean?  I am going to buy the complete capping system, but what is all of the technical stuff?


"00" are 650 mg caps and "0" are 500 mg. "000" are horse pills. I use "00" with veggie caps. Gelatin will absorb moisture more readily.This machine is much better than the Cap-M-Quick one on bn.com.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

I am in the process of ordering the "OO" capping machine from Universal Kits.  Thanks Pirate.  You continue to be my source for a lot of info.  How sweet. Awwwwww


----------



## redspy (Jan 17, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> It is liquid from IBE.


I'll be interested to see how you get on this.  I didn't think the IBE T3 was that effective, next time I try T3 I'll get tabs.


----------



## da jock (Jan 17, 2005)

Just wondering are you getting big for sports or for BB'ing? You have a pretty awesome physique as it stands already? Good luck!


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

da jock said:
			
		

> Just wondering are you getting big for sports or for BB'ing? You have a pretty awesome physique as it stands already? Good luck!


Thanks.   I am planning on competing in my first bodybuiling competition sometime in late May or early June.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 17, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> "00" are 650 mg caps and "0" are 500 mg. "000" are horse pills. I use "00" with veggie caps. Gelatin will absorb moisture more readily.This machine is much better than the Cap-M-Quick one on bn.com.



How many Caps come with the kit from Universalkits??


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

I don't think any come with it.  You have to buy them separately.


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm Trying said:
			
		

> How many Caps come with the kit from Universalkits??


 I think you can get something like 200 caps for $20, and you can get a capping kit for $20


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 17, 2005)

No, you can get 500 vegetable caps for $16.  The veggie ones are better because they won't absorb moisture and expand.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 18, 2005)

I just ordered my HCG.  I got 5 vials of 2000iu each.  They should be here in less than a couple of weeks.  I havn't got the rest of my candy yet.  I will find out today where it is.  It might already be in town.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 18, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I just ordered my HCG.  I got 5 vials of 2000iu each.


What brand?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 18, 2005)

I got 5-2000iu vials of Profasi.  The rest of my fuel should be here in the next day or two.  I am really tired of waiting.  I am thinking about starting my dbol now.  I am really tired of waiting for everything to get here.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

My impatience got the best of me.  I just popped my first Dbol.  I was able to cut my already-quatered tab pieces in half, so I am taking about 6.25mg at a time.  This is only, at most, 2 days before I will get the rest of my supplies, so it's not like I am stretching this too far.  I plan to take my ~6.25mg about every 4-5 hours throughout the day(4 doses/day).


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 19, 2005)

well good luck onyour cycle, have you taken your current measurements. also how much weight are you lookin to gain for the cycle?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

My goal is to gain at least 15lbs by the end of this.  I think those are modest goals, considering that is what I gained on M1T.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 19, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My goal is to gain at least 15lbs by the end of this.  I think those are modest goals, considering that is what I gained on M1T.


i bet you blow up dude. good luck.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My impatience got the best of me.


That is why I got juice in the first place.   I hope your gear arrives soon, bro. I started the Sustanon first.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 19, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My impatience got the best of me.  I just popped my first Dbol.



I wondered how long it would take.  You made it longer than I did.  I started my Superdrol 1 week before any of my stuff got here.  Consequently ended up running it in place of dianabol as a kickstart.  Glad to see you were able to break the pills further.  Their size makes them easy to transport, but tough to dose.  

Try not to break the your scale the first week.  I don't think you'll have any problem with 15 lbs.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 19, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> $600 for a scale ?  that's 16 - 10 ml vials of test ! lol


no, that's 3 50ml specials, if you know what i mean.


----------



## 19-chief (Jan 19, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My impatience got the best of me.


i know how you feel.
i'm sitting on my goods right now... must wait until late march.
i'm gonna be itchin' every day.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

Well, the stuff got to my guy today, and he is making a trip to campus on Friday...so I will start everything then.  I took four divided doses of my candy(my pet name for my Dbol) for a total of 25mg.  I am headed back shortly for bis and tris.  I don't know if I should expect some extra pumps yet, but I will wear the shorter sleaved shirt just in case.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 19, 2005)

I must have missed how long your cycle is going to be. You should have no problem gaining the 15 lbs. Should be a walk in the park.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

I am going for 12 weeks once I start the Sustanon.  I have started the dbol only 2 days early.  I think minus the water retention, I should be able to gain the 15lbs fairly easily.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 19, 2005)

Had my first lift with some candy in my system.  I did bis and tris and the babies were swelling quite nicely.  Nothing painful, but they were definately swelling bigger than usual.  I tried to not let it get to my head, but a lot of guys were commenting to their lifting partner and staring while I was working out.  Although they were mostly Resolutionaries in there, it still made me feel good.  I can't wait till more of it builds up in my system.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 19, 2005)

You probably will get your 15 lbs. I think I'll get close.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

I was wondering today when the jacked labido was going to arive.  I assumed that it would be going non-stop, so I was a little discouraged this morning when it was still in normal gear.  I guess all that I needed was some slight stimulation.  All that it took was a girl in class this morning giving me those eyes in the middle of class and she leaned over to her friend and said something and they both gave me the eyes.  I knew then that the candy was having an effect on the stick and giggleberries at that point.  I had to actually concentrate on Economics to keep under control.  Thanks Dbol...you changed my life.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 20, 2005)

"Thanks Dbol...you changed my life." yes thanks purdue i finally found something to put in my sig.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 20, 2005)

Your the man


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I was wondering today when the jacked labido was going to arive. I assumed that it would be going non-stop, so I was a little discouraged this morning when it was still in normal gear. I guess all that I needed was some slight stimulation. All that it took was a girl in class this morning giving me those eyes in the middle of class and she leaned over to her friend and said something and they both gave me the eyes. I knew then that the candy was having an effect on the stick and giggleberries at that point. I had to actually concentrate on Economics to keep under control. Thanks Dbol...you changed my life.


I know what you mean dude. Been on 1-ad for the 4th day now and it starting to have similar effect. I know 1-ad is candy compared to your cycle but the basis is there ... Had the same thing as you , a girl started looking at me in economics class also and she kept smiling at me . I was really turned on had trouble to concentrate. May I add that she has a identitical twin sister and they were sitting next to each other. I'll just pass on what went throught my mind


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

simbh said:
			
		

> I know what you mean dude. Been on 1-ad for the 4th day now and it starting to have similar effect. I know 1-ad is candy compared to your cycle but the basis is there ... Had the same thing as you , a girl started looking at me in economics class also and she kept smiling at me . I was really turned on had trouble to concentrate. May I add that she has a identitical twin sister and they were sitting next to each other. I'll just pass on what went throught my mind


Hey simbh, are you running 1-AD alone?  I thought 1-AD whacked libido if taken without 4-AD.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

I was horny as hell when I was on 1AD for my first cycle.  On my 2nd cycle, it lasted about 2 weeks.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

I took a dose of ~6.25mg of candy this morning and my usual ECA stack.  I think my blood pressure spiked a little high from it.  I started to feel sick in class from it.  It passed after about 15min.  It could have had a lot to do with me not getting much sleep last night and having a damn 7:30 class.  Is this a big no-no that I didn't think to ask about(taking dbol and ECA at the same time)?


----------



## simbh (Jan 20, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> Hey simbh, are you running 1-AD alone? I thought 1-AD whacked libido if taken without 4-AD.


Ya , I am taking it alone ... My libido is a bit down , but its not that bd. I'm only taking 300mg/daily . From what I've been seing up till now , Ive been pretty ok , a bit tired , but I can live with it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

I took another dose of Dbol and ECA withing an hour of each other and felt strange again.  I can only attribute it to that now, so no more ECA.  I will just take some caffein in the morning.  I am assuming that I shouldn't even think about Clen anytime while I am still on Dbol.  Any experienced opinions on this?


----------



## redspy (Jan 20, 2005)

I wouldn't recommend taking clen with dbol, you're asking for blood pressure issues if you do this.  Save the clen for PCT.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 20, 2005)

I am done with the ECA for awhile.  I should be fine without it.  I might ge back on it for a couple of weeks after the candy is done when I am just solo on Sust.  The ECA does wonders for my classes.  I will just go with the caffein for awhile.  I am planning on running some T3 still for the last part of my cycle, so I won't have to worry about Clen till PCT.  I will be getting the rest of my supplies tomorrow around 7.  You had better believe that I am going to mix it up and take a first run as soon as I get home.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 21, 2005)

ECA was a bad idea, IMO. I know you don't want to gain fat, but you need a high calories consumed/calories burned ratio. What you are feeling is blood pressure spikes. Not fun. Clen would be worse. Hopefully, you take it easy with the T3 when you get there. If you are going to bulk and cut in the same cycle, I suggest you at least divide it into a bulking phase and cutting phase. Bulk for 8 weeks, then cut until pct, for example. The only way I put on so much weight during the first three weeks of my cycle was by eating way over maintenance, and I didn't get fat. The water retention will serve you well. You will hold less water on the stimulants, too. Get sleep instead. So, wasn't today supposed to be the first shot?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 21, 2005)

It was SUPPOSED to be my first shot, but the asshole didn't come to campus tonight.  He is gonna come tomorrow now.  If he doesn't come tomorrow, I am gonna stop my dbol and wait till I get my stuff.  This is getting rediculous.


----------



## redspy (Jan 22, 2005)

112 posts and no shots yet!  

Hope everything arrives okay today.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 22, 2005)

redspy said:
			
		

> 112 posts and no shots yet!


Ya, I started the journal while I was still in the researching phase so that it would be there for others who are researching in the future to read.  That is why I started my journal in the first place...that and to get steady feedback for myself.


----------



## redspy (Jan 22, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, I started the journal while I was still in the researching phase so that it would be there for others who are researching in the future to read. That is why I started my journal in the first place...that and to get steady feedback for myself.


Just teasing bro.  Pirate's and your log have been very interesting so far.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 22, 2005)

I agree..... thanks


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, seeing as how so many people like to do good business and keep clients, I have to drive and meet my source halfway to get my stuff.  Better Business Bureau awards await this assclown.


----------



## redspy (Jan 23, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Well, seeing as how so many people like to do good business and keep clients, I have to drive and meet my source halfway to get my stuff. Better Business Bureau awards await this assclown.


Some people have no idea about customer service.  I'd definitely report him to the BBB and Federal Trade Commisssion...


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 23, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I have to drive and meet my source halfway to get my stuff.


 I hope it is a domestic source!   If you ordered from China, you would be screwed on that one.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 23, 2005)

Well, I just pinned myself for the first time. It was even easier than I thought it would be. I hit my right cheek this time. I am gonna have to warm it up in a hot water bath in the sink next time. It was really slow going through the 23g. Just a tiny drop of blood when I pulled it out, so all went perfect. I was supposed to hit the upper-outer quadrant, right? And just go at least 1/2inch in?


----------



## redspy (Jan 24, 2005)

The injection site sounds fine.  Are you using 1.5" pins for glute shots?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 24, 2005)

Ya, they are 1 1/2in.  The site is pretty sore today, but it is due to a lot of movement while I was trying to push the oil through.  There isn't any bruising, just dull soreness.  I am looking forward to my next injection.  What size should I use for quads and delts?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 24, 2005)

You should push the needle all the way in. I like 1" for delts, quads, and glutes. I don't see the need for longer ones except for people with more fat. Shorter ones for calfs, pecs, traps etc. I doubt you are brave enough for traps yet. I haven't tried that. I heat it enough to move it through a 25 g, but glutes shots would still be shaky if I did them. I gave my dad a shot yesterday with a 23 g (not heated) in the glute with no problem at all, but I think cyp is less viscous than sus. I'd rather use warm oil and take 25 seconds than use a 23 gauge and take 10-15 seconds.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jan 24, 2005)

PFH -- You, and your dad are doing cycles together?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 24, 2005)

Isn't that sweet??


----------



## redspy (Jan 24, 2005)

soxmuscle said:
			
		

> PFH -- You, and your dad are doing cycles together?


His Dad's on medically approved HRT.


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 24, 2005)

Wow!  That makes it so much safer to run AAS cycles since his dad has a prescription.  If ever it were found on a search of the house or by accident, guess who could claim it and not get in any trouble over it?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 24, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> Wow!  That makes it so much safer to run AAS cycles since his dad has a prescription.  If ever it were found on a search of the house or by accident, guess who could claim it and not get in any trouble over it?


Sounds good, until you try to explain the orals and other stuff.

As redspy said, my dad is on HRT. How do you think I learned how to shoot? Its as simple as brushing my teeth. Did it with one hand the other day while talking on the phone. Can't brush your teeth and do that.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 24, 2005)

I am gradually getting my appetite up enough to be bulking.  I am throwing grilled PB sandwiches in a couple times a day and taking in plenty of carbs with every meal instead of every 2 or 3 meals.  My lifts have been barely better than normal so far.  It is probably just a mental thing.  The dbol should kick in full force within the next few days.  Fun ride from that point.  My legs are sore as hell from my lift that I just got back from.  I think I strained my hamstring.  It feels high enough that it might be partly my groin too.  Nothing too bad, though.


----------



## simbh (Jan 24, 2005)

Good luck dude ... can't wait to see how you do.

I sure am liking my 1-ad ... Got about 4 pounds in a week. If I can get that in a week , you can get at least a good 10 with debol.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 25, 2005)

My injection site is worse today. It hurts like hell. Still no bruising, but it hurts to sit on and it hurts when I walk or when my glutes flex to stand up. Please tell me that this is only due to the moving around of the needle. I hope this isn't an abcess, if I know correctly what an abcess is. There isn't a noticible swell until I flex my ass and then a small part shows.  I looks like a small swollen mound.  Is it possible to have an abcess on the first injection in that spot?


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 25, 2005)

I just talked to a friend of mine on the phone and descibed what was going on.  He said that I just got a fever in the site and that I will be fine.  I knew I was being paranoid, but I just wanted to make sure.  I was feeling light headed this morning at the thought of having to go to the doctor for it.


----------



## redspy (Jan 25, 2005)

You'll be fine.  Take an OTC anti-inflammatory and it should help reduce the swelling and ease the pain.  If it gets worst you'll have to go to the doc and get some antibiotics.  

Did you read DG's sticky on causes of injection pain?


----------



## Cardinal (Jan 25, 2005)

I figured you probably didn't have an absess on the very first shot.  Noone has such crappy luck.  If you don't already maybe make a point to get the oil nice and hot before injection, making sure to take plenty of time to massage the area afterwards.  Shoot slowly as all hell.  I wouldn't guess so many experienced juicers rub on their own ass if it doesn't help quite a bit with the pain.  

Hopefully you won't get as bad of a reaction as I have several times now as your cycle progresses.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 26, 2005)

Well, the day is already off to a bad start.  My ass is still hurting and still has the knot.  And worse than that, while I was working last night I had someone bring me a triple from Wendy's.  That order apparantly came with some mild food poisoning.  I am headed back to bed.  I'm not going to classes, but you bet your ass I am going to the gym tonight.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 26, 2005)

I can't even walk down the hallway from the living room to my bedroom without throwing up.  I tried getting down a shake with just the powder, but the walk to my bedroom brought that back up.  I feel so helpless.


----------



## vellanator (Jan 26, 2005)

Rough luck bro...rest up.


----------



## simbh (Jan 26, 2005)

While your at it , why don't you watch supersize me ... You'll never eat fast food again. With that food poisoning in mind , you'll fear the fast food 

J/k Hope you get better dude. I think it would be better to lay off the gym for tonight.


----------



## redspy (Jan 26, 2005)

Hang in there bro, you'll be back to your normal self soon.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 26, 2005)

I just got back from the ER.  I was extremely dehydrated and I couldn't even keep water down.  They put me on and IV and gave me some stuff for nausea and headache.  I am doing better now, but still feel drained.  They said that it may not be food poisoning, but just a reaction to all the grease since my body isn't used to it.  I am gonna eat my first meal hear in a little while and hope it stays down.  A smaller bowl of oatmeal with some protein and honey.

On a positive note, my workout yesterday went very well.  We did chest and the last few reps of each set were more in control.  Where I would have ususally given out at the tiring point, I was able to push through 2 or 3 more reps.

I told my lifting partner about me starting my cycle.  She was very dissapointed in me.  She told me that it wasn't worth it and that I have no idea what adverse effects it could have on me, personally.  She has been around steroids and people that do them for a long time, so these aren't uneducated things that she was telling me.  Here is my thinking though: I did fine through the M1T cycle, and that is so much harsher on the body than what Sust is.  So if I take all of the precautions like I did with the M1T, which I am with this cycle too, I will be fine.  And I have researched about it for a long time, so I know what I am doing and what I am getting into.


----------



## Luke9583 (Jan 26, 2005)

well that sucks man


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear she did not take it well. Just be smart about it and you will be fine. The doctors at the E.R. said the sickness was fom the grease?? I know the first time i took 1-ad & 4-ad , both were capsules i got sick as hell by the 2 or 3rd day, doctor said it was a reaction to the increased Test. Since then i have done a couple other cycles of PH/PS and have been fine. Just a thought though. Hope you can get back to eating right real soon!


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 27, 2005)

I have done a few ph cycles, and never got anything like this.  I don't really feel like my test levels are that high yet.  I could definately tell they were high from the 4Derm on my M1T cycle, but I guess it is still a possibility.

I just ate a bowl of oatmeal with some whey and honey.  I couldn't finish my bowl last night, but I made it through the one this morning.  I still don't feel well enough to walk to my classes, so I am gonna stay in again.  The ER nurse said that I needed to take today off anyways.  I have the slip from the ER, so my professors have to excuse me.

Today is supposed to be my 2nd injection.  I think I am going to hit my quads for this and the next injection so I can get a little more skilled at it.  If I hit one of my glutes again anytime soon, I will probably to the same that I did last time(scraping too much from moving the needle).  I didn't take any dbol yesterday, but I just took some a couple minutes ago.  I might have to get some B12 to jump start my appetite.  I know it is going to be a few days before I can eat the same portions that I did before.  After a day of nothing in my stomach, I am sure that is shrank considerably.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 27, 2005)

I was hungry less that two hours after my oatmeal.  Hopefully my appetite will be able to get me to eat at least every 3 hours.  I am going to go ahead with my second injection sometime today.  I am going to hit my right quad.  Hopefully I can keep the needle a little steadier this time.

I am still feeling really drained and am downing the water.  The blood tests at the ER showed that my electrolytes were still high, so that isn't a problem.  I got about 9 or 10 hours of sleep last night, so I should be caught up on that.  I might take a nap later today.



			
				tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> I know the first time i took 1-ad & 4-ad , both were capsules i got sick as hell by the 2 or 3rd day, doctor said it was a reaction to the increased Test. Since then i have done a couple other cycles of PH/PS and have been fine.


Did you get better once your body got used to the increased test on that cycle, or did you stop your cycle after that happened?


----------



## simbh (Jan 27, 2005)

Sorry to hear that about your lifting partner bro . Seems your doing better from that virus or grease eating disorder thing. Hang on , and good luck with the rest of your cycle ... Kind of a bad coincidence that it happens when you start your aas cycle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 27, 2005)

I just did my 2nd injection.  I hit my right quad this time.  Soooo much easier than hitting my glute.  I didn't even need to warm the oil.  I remembered to pull back the plunger to check for aspiration first this time.  The oil took a little while to push through, but nothing major.  Just a few drops worth of blood after I pulled out.  I might go back to my glutes after I hit my other quad and then my delts....after I get some more practice.

My appetite still isn't even close to desirable.  I had a chicken breast at about 1:30, and I have had a constant gut churn ever since.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't know why it didn't go through, but I tried to make a post earlier today. Two things:
1) I'd stop the juice and wait a few more weeks (nolva in the meantime). I know you won't do this, though. 
2) My sustanon doesn't hurt at all. Everytime I read posts of people having the pain and knot that you speak of, it is because they got it from some bath tub homebrew operation. Pharm grade sus isn't cheap, but its better than the alternative.
I hope you recovery swiftly, bro.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 27, 2005)

I am only gonna be out for one more day, at the most.  I fully expect to be back in the gym tomorrow.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 27, 2005)

Purdue - yeah i just stopped the cycle completly, then a month later when i went to try PH again i ran oral 1-ad and tansdermal 4-ad and everything was fine. 

Did you make it to the gym today???

Hope everything is back on track after you injection the other day??

Are you back to taking ur normal dose od d-bol?


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 28, 2005)

The stress that the d-bol puts on your liver is exactly what you don't need while sick. Back in the gym or not, you health and performance will suffer. When you got sick after just one shot and one or two workouts, you knew you should go off cycle. If you couldn't walk due to pain in the region which you shot, you have gear qualities issues. My cycle has been full of problems, but health comes first, Bro. I believe you are sacraficing your health because of your impatience. Not trying to step on your toes, I'm just trying to be reasonable and prudent. The gear you are using will put serious stress on your immune system. Being sick already jacks your liver values. Big mistake, IMO, but that is the last I will say of it. Best wishes with whatever you do.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 28, 2005)

Not being able to walk wasn't from injection site pain.  It was from being so dehydrated.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 28, 2005)

I am feeling much better today.  The only thing not back to normal is my appetite and a frequent gut churn.  As expected after 2 days that totaled 3 meals, my stomach has shrank so I am going to have to stretch it and get myself used to eating every 2 hours again.  I just went and bought some 2000mcg B12's to get my appetite back up there.  I am going to go lift later this evening.  I have managed 3 meals so far today, so not all is lost.  My energy and sense of self is fully restored, so that is the most important thing.

I didn't take any dbol yesterday, and am only going to take a couple doses today.  I will take one an hour before I lift and another 4 hours after that.  I will resume normal dosing tomorrow.  If I get any of the symptoms again that I had, I will quit everything altogether.  I am not convinced that everything was due to the steroids, but I am not saying that is wasn't either.  I am still open as to the cause.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 28, 2005)

I seriously doubt the juice made you sick, but d-bol stresses the hell out of the liver, making recovery from illness more difficult. 

I highly recommend you use ALA for your appetite. That stuff will drive glucose into your muscles so fast that you will be hungry 3 hours after a huge meal. I can eat tons of food and pop 400 mg ALA before going to bed, and I can't sleep because I get so damn hungry in the middle of the night. Great stuff to stimulate appetite. Helps me get over 5K cals a day with no problems.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 28, 2005)

I just got back from doing bis and tris.  I had the biggest bicep swell that I have ever had.  I had to take a bathroom break after my first tri excercise.  The gut aches were getting to be too much.  I spent at least 10min in the bathroom deucing all kinds of evil in there.  And just after the previous sentence, I just spent another 10min in there....well, enough Dale'n.

My strength was surprisingly the same as it was the last time I lifted.  I didn't get a chance to weight myself to see how much weight I have lost over the past couple of days, but I am sure that with the water weight and the lack of food, I have lost over 5lbs.  Hopefully I will make as much progress health wise over tonight as I did over last night.  I start my first shift serving at a bar tomorrow, so I hope my stomach has settled down by then, or I will spend most of my shift in the bathroom.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 29, 2005)

4 mg of Loperamide HCL every 4 hours with lots of water does wonders.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 30, 2005)

I am hungry again this morning.  I took it for granted for so long.  I had trouble eating again yesterday though.  I would feel sick after eating half of my meal.  I know I am not completely over this and my stomach has shrank quite a bit.  Maybe my stomach needs some HCG.  My next injection is today.  I will update after that and my lift.

O, and on a Dale-like sidenote, I had my first solid shit in a long time.  That was welcomed.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Jan 30, 2005)

sorry to hear u are not back to full health. Get lots of sleep tongiht so you will hopefully be back to 100% tomorrow!


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 30, 2005)

I warmed the oil before this injection, and everything flowed so much easier.  I hit my left quad this time and there was no pain and no blood.  Hopefully I am getting the hang of it now.  I will give my delts a try for the next couple of injections.

My workout went well, but I was still plagued by a gut ache the whole time.  My appetite is really weird right now.  I will be feeling hungry and then a couple minutes later, the hunger is replaced with an uneasy feeling.  I am still better than I was yesterday, so each day is a small step to regularity.

I weighed myself after I lifted today, and I am still at 200lbs.  I am assuming that the water retention made up for what I lost in everything else.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

Well hope you get better Purdue. Take it easy for alittle while so you can get better bro.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 31, 2005)

I am feeling much better this morning.  I was able to eat a full bowl of oatmeal with honey and whey in it.  No gut churns so far.  Hopefully this will last the whole day.  I am planning on taking a full 25mg of dbol today.  My injection site from last night is a little sore this morning.  Hopefully it won't affect legs tonight.


----------



## I'm Trying (Jan 31, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am feeling much better this morning.  I was able to eat a full bowl of oatmeal with honey and whey in it.  No gut churns so far.  Hopefully this will last the whole day.  I am planning on taking a full 25mg of dbol today.  My injection site from last night is a little sore this morning.  Hopefully it won't affect legs tonight.



Glad to hear that bro. I'm hoping its all good for ya.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 31, 2005)

Correction from my last post:  I feel fucking awesome today.  I knew I would as soon as the sickness was gone.  I am so greatful to be back.  This might also be part of that "sense of anabolic well-being" that I read about so many times.  Thanks again, Dbol.  You changed my life.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 31, 2005)

I just got back from my leg workout.  Everything went great.  I did leg press today, which I havn't done in months, so I can't gauge any strength gain from that.  My quads and calves were swollen to hell.  It was a good time.

I felt great all day and my appetite held strong too.  It isn't up to what is used to be.  I was able to eat every 3hrs or so, but I am satisfied with that for today considering what I just came out of.


----------



## Pirate! (Jan 31, 2005)

D-bol gave me wicked pumps, and I felt good most of the time, but it made me tired and sleep more. Tired in the morning, too.


----------



## Purdue Power (Jan 31, 2005)

I have found that I can easily sleep for 8 hrs now.  I used to do fine with 6hrs or so.  I don't feel tired during the day though.  I am pumped and squirrley all day.  It could just be feeling normal relative to how I felt the past few days though.  I am definately over this.  I just had a double meat melt from Subway and it felt good to eat a big mess of bulk.   Aaaannnnd, I just sharted, so I need to go.


----------



## simbh (Jan 31, 2005)

Hey dude , Glad to see you're doing better  Make sure to post your workout next time ... I want to see your reps / weights !! Seing that you were already pretty damn big before you started this , you'll be lifting crazy with this dude ... Anyways , keep it up , and once again , glad to see your back on your feet


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 1, 2005)

Here is my split-
Mon-legs
Tue-chest
Wed- shoulder AM  bis & tris PM
Thu- off
Fri- back and traps
Sat- light chest and bis & a couple shoulders
Sun- off

I throw in 1 or 2 excercises for abs a few days a week
I do cardio on the bike whenever I get a chance to get back in the gym at night, which is usually 2 or 3 times a week, sometimes more.

I will post my actual workouts when I get a chance to.


----------



## simbh (Feb 1, 2005)

Cool , I'm looking forward to see your progress with the weights !


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 1, 2005)

The chest workout went well today.  Not much gain in the way of strength, but the last few reps of each set felt like they were under a lot more control.  My swell was nice, though.  I will try to weigh myself tomorrow to see if I have gained anything so far.

My left quad is still really sore from Sunday's injection...moreso than what the right one was.  I know that it will pass, but it is very nagging.

I have been able to eat a lot today.  Once again, it is so great to be back to normal.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I seriously doubt the juice made you sick, but d-bol stresses the hell out of the liver, making recovery from illness more difficult.
> 
> I highly recommend you use ALA for your appetite. That stuff will drive glucose into your muscles so fast that you will be hungry 3 hours after a huge meal. I can eat tons of food and pop 400 mg ALA before going to bed, and I can't sleep because I get so damn hungry in the middle of the night. Great stuff to stimulate appetite. Helps me get over 5K cals a day with no problems.


Good advice.  I'll try that next time I bulk.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 1, 2005)

Good to see that things are back to normal now, Purdue.  Food poisoning sucks - I've been down that road and back and it isn't fun.  

I know you haven't really gained much weight so far because you got sick, but have the strength increases been significant yet?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

The strength gains havn't been that much yet.  The last few reps feel more under control now, and I can squeeze 2 or 3 more controlled reps out of each set.  I am more concerned with mass gains though.

I am holding on to more than my fair share of water.  Hopefully once I drop the dbol, I will be able to lose some of it.  I havn't been able to do much cardio lately either, so that is probably part of the problem.  I will most likely head in tonight for some bike time.

What are some opinions on Pirate's consideration of throwing in some 1-T or M1T into his mix for some added gains?


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 2, 2005)

You will still hold a lot of water after the d-bol phase. Expect the bloat to stay. You could experiment with Femera for controling the bloat, but that stuff is too strong for me to balance without libido loss. I've been off the d-bol for a month and still won't do M1T because I don't want to jack my liver. I wouldn't add any anabolic to your cycle until you are very used to how you react to the test. The sustanon may "kick in" after 3 weeks, but it continues to raise your test levels for a while. I'm feeling it as much as ever eight weeks in. By the time you are eight weeks in, I'll be able to tell you if 1-T would be worth throwing in the mix.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

Ok, here is the start of my routine postings. I am going to do one or two body parts per post, because I don't have much time at once to get it all in.

*Legs*- 
*Squats*- varying sets each week:3x12, 3x5, 4x10..so on
I wrap once every 4 or 5 weeks and do 3xfailure

*Front squats*- usually aim for 3x10-12
*_Leg Press_ every once in awhile in place of squats and front squats- 4 sets to failure
*Leg Curls*(1 of 2 different machines) 3x8-10
*Abductor Machine*- 3x15-20
*Leg Extention*(plate loaded, single leg) 3x8,3x10,3x12
*Horizontal Calf Machine*- 2 sets- toes inward to failure, rest till burn goes away, toes strait, rest till burn goes away, then so on going to pointed out, back to straight, then inward again
_*I mix in lunges if time permits; 3 sets to failure _

My general sets and reps philosophy is to keep it in chaos. I make sure I do different sets and reps each week for my primary lifts. I have no pattern set, just make sure I do different each week. I generally aim for a certain number of reps, but always go to failure.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

For chest I mix it up a lot each week.
I alter whether I start with a flat chest excercise or an incline.

I mix in flat bench, flat dumbell bench, incline bench, incline dumbell, decline bench, incline machine bench, incline dumbell flies, fly machines, and cable flies. I do about 4 exercises per workout and stay chaotic on the sets and reps. I try to stick with something resembling P/RR/S and go to failure each set.

I try to pick one flat benching excercise, one incline, and a fly.  I throw in decline most of the time and hit incline machine at the end if time permits.  If there is something that I didn't hit on one chest day in the week, I am sure to hit it the next of the week.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 2, 2005)

Just got back from my shoulder workout.  I just did shoulders and abs tonight...gonna wait till tomorrow for bis and tris.  I had a great swell going the whole time and my strength was up for every lift.  I have gained at least 3 lbs since I last weighed myself, whenever that was.

Here is my generalized shoulder workout.  Again, I try to do varying excercises each shoulder workout and vary the order in which I do them.

*Arnold Presses* - 3 sets x failure
                       I ususally start with 85s and go down 5-10lbs each set to stay at 8-                       12 reps
*2 forms of lateral raises* - I pick btw seated dumbell, standing bent arm dumbell and machine; usually 3 sets of anywhere from 8-20 for each excercise
*2 forms of rear delts* - I choose 2 out of a laydown machine, seated bent over dumbell, standing bent over dumbell, or cables: 3-4 sets of at least 10 reps each set for each excercise
*Standing Alternating Front Raises *- 3 sets to failure; at least 10 each arm
*Cable Neutral Grip Front Raises* - same as previous

Whether noted or not, I go to failure with each excercise.

I just had my post-wo shake about 30-45 min ago, and I am already hungry.  The appetite is jacked higher than before the sickness.  Goodtimes.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 3, 2005)

The test appetite is definately kicked in.  I had a big bowl of oatmeal with whey and honey this morning, and less than an hour later, I was starving.  I had 5 eggs and a Krispy Kreme.  I was hungry less than 2 hours later.  Bulking is a good place to be.

I noticed this morning that I have gained a decent amount of size already, especially in my chest and shoulders.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 3, 2005)

My bis and tris workout was insane tonight.  My arms were swollen up like a fucking monster.  My strength was up some too.  I am doing my 4th injection later on tonight.  I am probably going to wait until after I do cardio and take a shower.

I am in a permanant awesome mood now.  I am beginning to get the Superman feeling that I was told would come with test.  This is good stuff, and I know it is only going to get better once the Sust fully kicks in.  I have been horny as hell all of the time, too.  It is about time to just break down and be a manho.  It has been awhile since I have had a one-nighter.  Looks like tomorrow night will bring good fortune.


----------



## BoneCrusher (Feb 3, 2005)

LOL you go boi!  I've been lurking and learning from you Purdue.  .  What better research can I do than watch guys as they hit their own and then put it out there for us all?  Thanks for posting as you do.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 3, 2005)

I just hit my left delt.  It was pretty painful and there was a little bit of blood when I pulled it out.  It didn't take long to stop the bleeding, but I hope I didn't lost much oil.  I am assuming that it all stayed in, since the blood vessel that was hit was above where the oil was injected.  Hopefully my shoulder won't be sore like all my other sites have been so far.  My left quad is finally back to normal today from Sundays injection.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 3, 2005)

I think it was mudge that suggested the possibility of sticking mainly with glutes if you are only injecting twice per week.  The logic being that there is plenty of room to move around on your ass.  I wish I had done that rather than trying a tricep injection!  Just something to think about.  

I think you can work around problems in with ass pain easier than you can other places.  Delts, quads, tri's, bi's and traps would all compromise lifting to some extent.

Glad to see your cycle is going well now!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 3, 2005)

Glad to hear that your back in the gym and hitting the weights hard. Definetly a interesting journal, keep us updated. How much weight have you put on total. Also
are you going to keep your journal going thru PCT, I would liek to know how much weight and how the gains stayed after finishing PCT.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 3, 2005)

Ya, I am just going to stick with glutes and quads for my injection sites, unless my shoulder doesn't get sore.

I have gained about 5lbs so far...and yes, I am going to continue my journal throughout my pct.

I seem to be getting bigger every time I look in the mirror.  This is a good ride so far.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm jealous. I can't get my chest to grow. Everything else is developing well. Sounds like you are doing well now. It surprises me that delts shots hurt you. That is my favorite spot. Is it the needle or the oil that hurts?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 4, 2005)

It was the needle that hurt.  It is already sore this morning.  It will probably only get worse in the next day or two.

It appears that my body fat has been dropping too.  I can still see that water retention, especially in my nipples.  They get a little puffy whenever I hold water.  That was what causes my gyno scare during my M1T cycle.  There was never any itching or burning, just puffiness.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 4, 2005)

I just got back from doing back and traps.....INSANE! My strength is way up today. I made light work of everything that I normally do. This shit is great. My sore shoulder didn't play a factor at all. If I just move it around first, it loosens up the soreness. I was told by a good friend that he would always inject right before a shoulder so that the warm water of the shower loosens up the muscle and lets the oil flow and not well up. I will try that next time.

This is one hell of a ride.

I am heading to the Chinese buffet here in a little while, so I took 400mg of ALA and 2000mcg of B12 to jack my appetite.  I gotta get the most for my money.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 5, 2005)

I've been taking my dbol in 4 doses throughout the day for the whole time.  That seems to be working well.  I usually take it every 4 hours or so, but I adjust to make sure that I take it an hour before I lift...whether I have to take some a little later or a little earlier than normal.  I definately wouldn't suggest taking it within 3 hours of sleeping though.  That has kept me up a few times so far.

My shoulder is still sore from the injection.  It is noticably bigger than the right side from the inflamation.  What is the best OTC anti-inflamatory to take?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 5, 2005)

When I was searching for info on what to take, I came across the recommendation to use advil or apsirin most often.  Aspirin probably for the blood thinning properties as well.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 5, 2005)

Another note: I have been increasing my intensity and the length of my workouts, the length only slightly.  I just go until I am burnt out.  I push every aspect to failure...my sets and my overall workout.

Well, off to do light chest and bis.  I ought to come out with a nice swell.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 5, 2005)

Careful, you can overtrain on juice. Glad to hear you are making good gains. Naproxen is the best OTC anti-inflammatory. D-bol made me sleep more, not less, and I have insomnia issues.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 5, 2005)

I just got back from chest and bis.  The swells were insane again.  The strength wasn't any higher for chest, but I just did tris on Thu, so they might still be worn down.  My weight is still at 205, but since I was working 10:30-6, all I had was protein bars, so I wasn't able to throw down all the mess that I usually do.

My shoulder is still sore.  I don't think that it affected my lifting much, but a friend of mine gave me a "how ya doing" slap on that shoulder and it wasn't too fun.  I had to check to make sure there wasn't any blood running down.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 6, 2005)

Purdue - you said you were doing cardio 2-3 time a week, have you thought about cutting that down ot once a week, to keep from burning calories while bulkin on your cycle, then adding in more cardio durning PCT?? Just a though

When i bulk i don't even run at all, just simply due to the fact of having such a high metabolism anyways. Don't know if thats the best but it works for me.

Something i found for quick meals, they have Quaker Oatmeal quick cups, it only takes 1 min to cook oats in microwave, i take then to work with me all the time.

Also how far are you in your cycle right now???


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 6, 2005)

I don't make it to do cardio more than once a week anyways, lately.  I really don't like being winded from all the little things, too.  That is another reason why I do cardio.  As far as burning off too many calories, I am taking in a lot now, so I don't think that cardio is going to put a dent in my caloric intake.  I have started throwing in Totinos pizzas to add an extra 740 calories to meals.

Last night I ate a big chicken breast and one of those pizzas and an hour later I was hungry again so my lifting partner and I went for some 1am IHOP.  My appetite sure as hell can handle this well.

I am about to do my 5th injection, so that puts me at the beginning of my 3rd week of Sust.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 6, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> adding in more cardio durning PCT??


Cardio during pct would be more detrimental than on cycle. I'm not going to do a minute of cardio for at least 4 weeks during pct.


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2005)

Cardinal said:
			
		

> I think it was mudge that suggested the possibility of sticking mainly with glutes if you are only injecting twice per week.  The logic being that there is plenty of room to move around on your ass.  I wish I had done that rather than trying a tricep injection!  Just something to think about.



2 cheeks, 2 shots a week, works fine. I have a graph showing higher blood plasma levels with ass shots too.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 6, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> I have a graph showing higher blood plasma levels with ass shots too.



That's it.  I've seen everything


----------



## Mudge (Feb 6, 2005)

You've seen everything, when you've seen the dude injecting into his testicles.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 6, 2005)

The delt shot went fine.  Hopefully it won't be as sore as the left side was.  I am just gonna stick with ass for the most part from now on.  I am an ass man anyways.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 7, 2005)

I did legs today and had another great lift.  When I was getting dressed to lift, I noticed that my large T-Shirts are fitting pretty tight now.  I did leg press again, so I can't really gauge my strength increase for squats, but all of my axillaries were up.  My swells were going nicely too.

I weighed myself after I lifted, and even after a lot of sweating, I was up to 208.  My labido seems to be getting higher and higher by the day.  The morning woods take about 10-15 min to fade out, and the slightest flirtation from a girl requires some effort to keep a tent from pitching.

My right delt is still sore today, but not that bad.  I am going to hit my left glute next time and hopefully the needle won't move so much and I won't have all the pain.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 7, 2005)

Mudge said:
			
		

> You've seen everything, when you've seen the dude injecting into his testicles.


Do you have a graph for that?   

Hey Purdue, did you start the hcg yet? Enjoy the libido while you have it. It will probably level off eventually. Are you taking nolva or something for estro? I know you have femera.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 7, 2005)

I havn't taken anything for estrogen yet.  If I am not having any probs with gyno, I am not going to mess with it.  I want the most anabolic environment possible.  I can handle the water retention.  It's not too bad at this point.

I havn't got my HCG yet.  I am starting to get worried/pissed.  You sure about that place, Pirate?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 7, 2005)

I just found some Myoplex Mass packets under my futon today.  I forgot all about those.  I am going to throw those in a couple times a week or so for post workout.  That will add a decent amount of carbs and calories to the mix.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 8, 2005)

Purdue -

How are the sides, have you noticed any yet, puff face, bloating, acne at all??

I have to tell you this is one hell of a journal, I have been getting tons of info on AS, b/c I am plannin my first cycle end of the summer.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for posting your first cycle online


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 8, 2005)

The sides are minimal. I have some water retention globally, but it is by all means bearable. My face might be a little puffy, but not much. I am holding the most noticable water around my nipples.  I have always had puffy nipples throughout my life and they have always been an indicator of when I am gaining weight or holding a lot of water.  It takes time to calm down and realize it isn't the start of gyno.

I don't have any acne going on. I think my leg hair might be growing a little faster, as well as my facial hair, but not by much. My appetite continues to go insane. No matter how much I eat, even if it is Chinese buffet, I am hungry 1 1/2 - 2 hours later.

I had to take today off from lifting due to working a fundraiser and working at my job. I got to test out the labido full force last night. It is some crazy shit. I went from tired as hell and falling asleep at 2am straight to full blown wild until about 6. I guess the labido has gotten the best of me. I am definately a good boy when it comes to random hookups, but I think that they are going to be quite frequent for the next couple of months. O well.


----------



## redspy (Feb 8, 2005)




----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

To anyone else who is planning for their first cycle....if you are jump starting with Dbol, you should do fine with 20mg/day.  Get the 10mg tabs and cut them in half and take 4 doses/day.  I didn't have much choice on my dosage, because I was given 50mg tabs for free, so I can pretty much only take 25mg/day in 4 doses.  I wish that I could just take 20mg/day, but I guess I am doing fine as it is now.


----------



## Flex (Feb 9, 2005)

aren't the pumps just insane? You feel like a fuckin' Dinosaur. Tell me that doesn't make you want to just train SO hard.

No wonder why Arnold loved training so much. Dbol was his breakfast.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

why does 25 mg/day d-bol seem like too much to you? You can always crush, cut, and cap it in 5 mg doses.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> aren't the pumps just insane? You feel like a fuckin' Dinosaur. Tell me that doesn't make you want to just train SO hard.
> 
> No wonder why Arnold loved training so much. Dbol was his breakfast.


 
at 25mg ?  No


----------



## redspy (Feb 9, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You feel like a fuckin' Dinosaur.


 

That's always been a dream of mine.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

I get insane pumps at 25mg.  I feel like a fuckin monster.  That has always been my goal...to be a fuckin monster.  I think that 20mg/day would be just fine for me, but I don't have a capping machine, so I can't divide up my 50mg tabs to dose 20mg/day.  I think that 20mg would be a better place for a first-timer to start at.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 9, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> That has always been my goal...to be a fuckin monster.


Is that a monster that has sex a lot?


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 9, 2005)

pumps at 25mg feel about equivalent to pumps on an m1t cycle


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

The "lot of sex" part wasn't necessarily part of the plan, but I am not going to argue.


----------



## da jock (Feb 9, 2005)

Good luck! just wondering....
Do any of the guy's you lift with also Cycle (is it a guarded secret or are your bud's in the know)? Have any of your non-gymrat friends/girls  said  "Hey man are you getting bigger or what!"


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

My lifting partner doesn't....she is actually very dissapointed in me that I am on.  A bunch of my friends have in the past, though.  They all helped me in my planning and aquisition phases.

But ya, a lot of people have been telling me that I am getting huge, especially my arms.  Both lifting and non-lifting friends have commented, but mostly friends that do lift.  Only a few people know that I am on, but to the ones that don't know, I just tell them that I am bulking and eating a ton of junk and that a lot of it is just water retention(both statements being true).  I don't like lying to people though.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 9, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> but to the ones that don't know, I just tell them that I am bulking and eating a ton of junk and that a lot of it is just water retention(both statements being true).  I don't like lying to people though.


Same here. I think my dad must know. I also think he reads my posts since he knows my name on the boards. All he has to do is google it. Hell, he might even follow this thread. 

Hey Purdue Power, you should tell your lady-partner to follow your thread. Is she an IMer?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

So far, my strength hasn't gone up much on my power lifts(bench, squat) but my size has gone up quite a bit.  I have been holding a decent amount of water lately all over, but nothing unbearable.  My weight was at 209 today.  The sex drive is crazy.  Any thoughts of sights in class keep me hoping I don't get called to the board, just like the good ole days.  I seem to have a permanent partial chubby now.  That is nice.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 9, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Hey Purdue Power, you should tell your lady-partner to follow your thread. Is she an IMer?


No, I doubt that she would have the time to sit down and read it.  She is a grad student, works around 40hrs a week, and lifts with me.  She doesn't have any freetime at all.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> at 25mg ?  No



um, yes.

we're talking about dbol here, not fake prohormones.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> pumps at 25mg feel about equivalent to pumps on an m1t cycle



MUWHAHAHAHA, good one.


----------



## simbh (Feb 10, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> So far, my strength hasn't gone up much on my power lifts(bench, squat) but my size has gone up quite a bit. I have been holding a decent amount of water lately all over, but nothing unbearable. My weight was at 209 today. The sex drive is crazy. Any thoughts of sights in class keep me hoping I don't get called to the board, just like the good ole days. I seem to have a permanent partial chubby now. That is nice.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

I used a new bulking tool just now with my hamburger....a PopTart peanut butter sandwich on the side.  That was some good stuff.

O yeah...still horny as hell.  This is getting to be pretty fun.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> MUWHAHAHAHA, good one.


I'm being serious.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

I just realized that my right shoulder isn't sore today.  I am due for another injection this evening.  I will probably hit my left glute.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I'm being serious.



You wake up SWOLLEN on dbol. ph's don't do that.

during wo's, my lower back would be so unbelievably pumped it was hard to walk. Just walking up stairs and your calves are pumped so much it was like you just did a 3hr calf wo.

sorry, bud, not even CLOSE.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I just realized that my right shoulder isn't sore today.  I am due for another injection this evening.  I will probably hit my left glute.



that's good you're not sore.

i used to get MAD sore for a few days afterwards.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> You wake up SWOLLEN on dbol. ph's don't do that.
> 
> during wo's, my lower back would be so unbelievably pumped it was hard to walk. Just walking up stairs and your calves are pumped so much it was like you just did a 3hr calf wo.
> 
> sorry, bud, not even CLOSE.


I've expirienced those pumps on both.  You've never cycled M1t, how can you comment?

Flex, M1t isn't a PH.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> Flex, M1t isn't a PH.



well, if you don't believe me, ask anyone who's done both.

dude, m1T doesn't put on 20lbs in 3 weeks and make you strong as fuck.


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> well, if you don't believe me, ask anyone who's done both.
> 
> dude, m1T doesn't put on 20lbs in 3 weeks and make you strong as fuck.


I wouldnt have commented if I didn't know from first hand expirience Flex. 

I agree about the strength, but it was the pumps that we were questioning. The pumps on m1t are just as significant. And you can gain 20lbs in 3 weeks on m1t.


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

Luke9583 said:
			
		

> I agree about the strength, but it was the pumps that we were questioning.  The pumps on m1t are just as significant.  *AND* you can easily gain 20lbs in 3 weeks on m1t.



i seriously doubt it.

so you've tried dbol?


----------



## Flex (Feb 10, 2005)

"I'm sorry for having a fight in the middle of your Black Panther Party" (or in this case, your journal)-Forrest Gump


----------



## Luke9583 (Feb 10, 2005)

me too  

I'll leave now.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

Appology accepted.

I had a great bis and tris workout.  I was swollen to all hell.  Everyone was looking at me the whole time.  My strength was way up too.  My arms are getting huge...and that is a good thing.

I injected in my left glute before my shower.  It went in easily, but my arms were so swollen that I couldn't reach around with my right arm to assist with the injection, so I had to do it with one hand.  I'm not experienced enough to do that yet, especially with it being behind me.  I got my HCG in today.  I didn't realize that it was going to be in amps.  The last stuff I had was in a vial.  I am going to have to cut them with a small knife for now.  I am planning on mixing an entire vial up and putting it all in one syringe and storing and dispensing from the loaded syringe.  I will just push out how ever much I need into a sterilized recepticle of some sort and pull it up with an insulin syringe.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

I hate to jump in here PP, but I am curious about Flex' and Luke' argument.  I am sure you guys solved in private, but whats the verdict?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

I just injected 250iu HCG.  I tried scoring the amps for awhile with a knife, but I guess I was taking too much care not to shatter them in the process and didn't score them much.  I ended up using a pen cap to break the sterile solution open and just put the HCG amp on the edge of the trash can, making sure all the powder was at the bottom, and whacked the tip with the knife to break the stem off.  I pulled all the solution out and squirted in into the powder.  Once it was mixed, I pulled it all out with a 21g needle.  It took a long time to pull it all out, because the opening in the amp wasn't big enough to get the whole needle down in there, but I got it all.  I them just unscrewed the needle and pushed the mix up to the top of the open tube and drew from that with the insulin needle.  It was one left over from my M1T cycle and it was pretty dull.  It hurt more than the 23g did going into my ass cheek.  I will have to get some more insulin pins soon.  I am planning on doing 250iu every 3 days and seeing if that keeps my size up.  I will adjust accordingly if that isn't a good dosage for me.  I have seen a little bit of atrophy in the past couple of days, so it was time to start.

I am going back to the gym at about 11 to do some shoulders with a friend.  After than, I might go work on the threesome again with the girl I hooked up with the other night and one of her roomies.  They will all be drinking, so it will be a better chance.  One of their other roomies told me that it would be a good shot if I came when they were all drinking...and they are beer pongin it tonight.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 10, 2005)

Go get him!


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 10, 2005)

haha - have fun.

Also Purdue - correct me if i am wrong, but from what i have read you are only working each body part once a week????

Have you thought about switch over to a split so you can train each bodypart twice a week?? That is something i would like to due when i runa cycle at the end of the summer or do you think that would be too much fo ryou and be over training. Let me know


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 10, 2005)

I do chest and bis twice a week and everything else once a week.  My legs are good with just once and my shoulders and tris get hit with chest each time I do that.  I would like to do some more back stuff one other day of the week.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 11, 2005)

Dealing with HCG is quite easy when the proper preparations are taken. Sounds like you made it work, though. 250 iu every three days should work well. Keep it refrigerated if possible. Reusing pins is not good. I'm surprised that you ordered your hcg weeks ago and have yet to buy slin pins. Speaking of being prepared, I'd get my hands on some Cialis if you plan on keeping up the sexcapades for your whole cycle. You might never need it on this cycle. It might come in good use during pct. It sure came in handy for me. I can't believe you shot in your glutes with d-bol pumps. LOL...I can't even wash my face with those pumps.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 11, 2005)

I have a good friend that has some slin pins left over that I will get.  I don't know how many there are, but I have another good friend who is diabetic and I can give him some money to get me some.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 11, 2005)

Heck I walk in to my local grocery store or pharmacy or wherever and ask them point blank for slin pins.  I have done this twice and given little explanation.  If they are real nosy I just tell them it is for allergy shots and I give them that look like I would rather not be getting them.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 11, 2005)

My back and traps workout went great today, aside from all of the fuck-ups there that have absolutely no gym etiquette.  I was getting huge swells in my lats, shoulders, bis and traps.  I looked like the fuckin monster that I have always wanted to be.  My lower back was swelling so much that it hurt.  That was limiting as to the number of reps I could do on some things.  I am up to 210 now, and that was with a day of not being about to eat as much as I normally do.

My ass is pretty sore from my injection yesterday.  The labido is still soaring.  I am loving this shit.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 12, 2005)

I went to the bars with a friend of mine last night for his bday.  I just drank water the whole time, like I always do when I go to the bars.  Every bar that we went to, everyone was looking at me as we were walking through and a ton of girls were giving me "the eyes".  My friends' gf's friend told her that I was hot, but too big.  I finally got that comment.  I have been waiting for it.  Time to be a Fuckin Monster.  I love it.

I have to take off from lifting today, unforturnately. I have to work from 11 till around 10. That means that I will be eating protein bars all day. That won't help the weight gain too much. I do have some Tri-O-Plex Rage bars, which are loaded, so that might help a little. I might order something in, like Jimmy John's. The Garagantuan might do...MIGHT.

My ass isn't as sore today. I have another injection due tomorrow. If my flexibility will allow, I might hit my right glute. I think my delts have been the best place so far, as far the pain and swelling not effecting much.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 12, 2005)

Long time ago I lost the flexibility needed to get both hands on my ass to do an inject.  I felt like I about pulled an ab muscle trying to do it the first time.  Safer to one-hand it.  Last thing I would want to do is try to explain how I pulled a muscle inserting a needle.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 12, 2005)

I always one-handed my glute shots, but they can be difficult. You shouldn't have any problem buying slin pins for your diabetic friend, unless your state has laws requiring a prescription.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 12, 2005)

I just got back from having to work for 13hrs serving.  This is only my 3rd week and they put me on from 11am-midnight on a Saturday.  I am physically and emotionally shot.  I know that I will sleep well tonight.  I didn't get to eat as much as I needed to today.  I took a bunch of protein bars and ate a half-pound angus burger while I was there, but that is still far short from what I need.  I went to WalMart as soon as I got off and used some of my loot to buy a some more of the Totinos frozen pizzas.  I am about to eat 2 of them.  That is about 1500cals...that might help me catch up a little before I go to bed.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 13, 2005)

I noticed last night that the water retention is getting higher.  Like I mentioned earlier, my chest, especially my nipples, always show the most water retention.  It worries me daily that I have an onset of gyno, but I convince myself otherwise everytime.  I think that I just have naturally higher estrogen levels anyways.

This is the start of my last week of dbol. Next Sat will be my last day of it.  I don't know how to tell if the Sust has truly kicked in yet.  I am still paranoid that it might just be pure oil and no test.  Does anyone have any comments on how I would be able to tell at this point if it is just oil?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 13, 2005)

I just got back from doing light chest/ bis.  It was another great workout.  My strength was way up on chest today.  My chest and bis were swollen to all holy hell.  It feels good to be a fuckin monster in the gym.  (who says steroids are psychologically addictive???)  I was up to 211 after my workout.  Hopefully I will be up to at least 215 by the time I drop the dbol, because I will probably lose about 5lbs of water once I am off of it.

A friend of mine is going to get me a ton of slin pins from a friend of his.  He is gonna get me about 30 for about 5 or 10 bucks.

I am due for another Sust injection today.  Probably going to hit a quad again.  I have legs tomorrow, so the swelling will probably effect my lift.  Or in the best case scenario, my body will finally be used to the oil and not swell.  That is unlikely.  My glute is still swollen and sore as hell from Thu.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 13, 2005)

I just got all of my slin pins.  I got 20 for $5.  I should be set.  I am gonna use each one 2 or 3 times.  I don't have to punch a stopper with the needle, so it won't dull as fast.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 14, 2005)

I need some feedback from anyone, please-
My nipples have been pretty puffy as of late, even puffier than before.  I know that water retention is playing some part, but I am being paranoid again that it might be gyno.  There isn't any more fat deposit behind them than before that I can tell.  I have been squeezing them to make sure that there is no milkage going on.  There isn't any itching or burning either.  Am I ok or should I dose some small amounts of Letro just in case?  And if so, how much Letro would be an ok dose?


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 14, 2005)

Most likely you are over reacting  a bit. damn dude, I wish i had a answer for you.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 14, 2005)

Under the advice of Pirate, I am gonna start dosing 15mg of Nolva/day at least for the rest of my dbol phase, which is done this Saturday.  I described all my symptoms to him, and he said it sounds like the beginning of gyno.  My nipples themselves are starting to take a slight cone shape with the puffiness, so that is a good sign that it has started.

My workout had a wrench thrown in it.  My lower back was so pumped from squats that I couldn't even stand up.  I had to lay down between each set.  I tried one set of front squats and had to rethink my entire lineup for the evening.  I just did machines that put little to no tension on my lower back.  I just finished up with single-leg leg extention machine, single-leg leg curl machine, and horizontal calf machine.  My strength was up on everything that I DID get to do, though.I am doing fine now.  My legs were pretty swollen afterwards.  I am up to 212, but I will probably lose a little water weight from the Nolva.

Well, time to study for my 7:30am exam.  Fun Fun.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

I dosed another 20mg of Nolva again this morning.  I am going to dose 20mg/day for the rest of this week until one day past dropping the dbol.  I will drop the Nolva after that and see if the symptoms come back.  If not, I won't need Nolva anymore.  Thanks again for the help Pirate.

My left quad is barely sore at all from my injection on Sunday.  Either my body is used to the injections and the oil now, or my quads are going to be my site of choice from now on.  Hopefully my entire body can take the injection sites now and I won't have the painful knots anymore.

I just kicked my first exam's ass.  One more tonight at 7 and then another on Friday.  I love my classes.  My major is cake.  Step 1- get Purdue degree. Step 2- take degree out West where it is gold. Step 3- Profit


----------



## simbh (Feb 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I just kicked my first exam's ass. One more tonight at 7 and then another on Friday. I love my classes. My major is cake. Step 1- get Purdue degree. Step 2- take degree out West where it is gold. Step 3- Profit


Good plan  On a side note , you seem to be doing very good. As for the gyno , better off doing nolva and not having bitchy tits and maybe loosing a few pounds if you asked me ... Better safe than sorry bro.

Yo dude , would you mind posting some pics ? I saw that your weight is already up from 200 to 212 since you started ... Pretty damn nice.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

I will hopefully get a chance in the next week or so. This week is pretty full as far as classes, tests, and work. It takes a little while do get my pics done, since I set the camera up myself and set the timer.

As for taking the Nolva, it was pointed out to me by Pirate that the Nolva won't impede on my gains, to where an AI like Adex and Letro would.  That was the only reason why I waited so long, because I thought that Nolva would lower the overall anabolic environment by blocking estrogen binding.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

_For Pirate or anyone else knowledgeable on this_: how long should I expect it to take for the puffiness to be gone from my nipples before I have to start more of a treatment approach to my Nolva dosage?


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Step 1- get Purdue degree. Step 2- take degree out West where it is gold. Step 3- Profit


Step 4- Become a f*cking monster and dominate the world.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

...and knock people over with my enormous bitch tits...


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

I just got back from doing chest about an hour ago.  It was a great workout.  Even though I had just done chest a couple of days ago due to my class and work schedules being so messed up, my strength was way up.  My pumps were huge again, too.  Everyone was staring again.  God, that feels good.  It is getting old having to tell everyone that it is just the way the shirt that I am wearing is made or that I am holding a lot of water from bulking whenever they say that I am getting bigger everytime that they see me.  And these are people who see me at least once a week.

I was still 212 after my workout, and that is after lifting a lot earlier in the day without as much food and water in my system as I usually have after I lift.  I think the puffiness in my nipples is starting to go down.  Sorry, ThatGuy.  No enormous bitch tits.  I know you were looking forward to cuddling with me after they budded.  Step 4 is just to be a fuckin mass monster...no bitch tits.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 15, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I just got back from doing chest about an hour ago. It was a great workout. Even though I had just done chest a couple of days ago due to my class and work schedules being so messed up, my strength was way up. My pumps were huge again, too. Everyone was staring again. God, that feels good. It is getting old having to tell everyone that it is just the way the shirt that I am wearing is made or that I am holding a lot of water from bulking whenever they say that I am getting bigger everytime that they see me. And these are people who see me at least once a week.
> 
> I was still 212 after my workout, and that is after lifting a lot earlier in the day without as much food and water in my system as I usually have after I lift. I think the puffiness in my nipples is starting to go down. Sorry, ThatGuy. No enormous bitch tits. I know you were looking forward to cuddling with me after they budded. Step 4 is just to be a fuckin mass monster...no bitch tits.


LOL   - Just kidding, man.  I want you to come out of this as a bitch-tit-free monster.     I was just messing with you because I know that's always in the back of anyone's head when doing AAS.  

I've got to be honest, hearing about these amazing pumps and gains is making me want to do them, too.


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2005)

keep poppin' that nolva, bro, till that shit goes away completely. 100% better safe than sorry, trust me.

isn't that shit unreal, though? tis why Arnold and his army loved training so much haha


----------



## Flex (Feb 15, 2005)

and thats a good thing you don't get the injection knots anymore. I got 'em every single time i injected. Felt like Rambo was sticking his serrated blade in my leg and twisting for 3 days straight.

what kinda test you runnin again?


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 15, 2005)

Purdue - or anyone else that is following his journal. ??? on steriod.com they have some sample cycles and all the cycles they have 10 - 20 mg of Novla beening running througth the whole cycle. What is the down side to running Novla all they way through??? Other than the extra money. 

Thanks


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> LOL  - Just kidding, man. I want you to come out of this as a bitch-tit-free monster.  I was just messing with you because I know that's always in the back of anyone's head when doing AAS.
> 
> I've got to be honest, hearing about these amazing pumps and gains is making me want to do them, too.


I know you were just messing with me.  If you ever do seriously consider running a cycle, make sure you do plenty of research.  Don't ignore all of the negative things that you find, either.  That is why I am running this journal, so people can make a more informed decision.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> and thats a good thing you don't get the injection knots anymore. I got 'em every single time i injected. Felt like Rambo was sticking his serrated blade in my leg and twisting for 3 days straight.
> 
> what kinda test you runnin again?


I am running Sustanon 300.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

tryintogetbig said:
			
		

> Purdue - or anyone else that is following his journal. ??? on steriod.com they have some sample cycles and all the cycles they have 10 - 20 mg of Novla beening running througth the whole cycle. What is the down side to running Novla all they way through??? Other than the extra money.
> 
> Thanks


Well, I originally thought that running Nolva all the way through would decrease the amount of binding estrogen, thus impeding on gains, since higher estrogen makes for a more anabolic environment in your body.  But I guess since it doesn't actually inhibit aromatization(like Arimidex and Femara do) it doesn't have the effect of lowered estrogen.  I know it just blocks the receptors, but I don't think that there are any downsides.  I read a week or so ago that running Nolva for a long time (years) has come serious, if not lethal, side effects, but running it for the 12 week cycle and the post cycle is fine.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 15, 2005)

Like we discussed before, 15-20 mg/day is a good dose of nolva for gyno prevention. If you already have gyno, you should take a higher dose for a week or until it subsides. I suggest taking it throughout the cycle, not just the d-bol phase. As far as telling if the sustanon has kicked in, you may not know until a day after you are off the d-bol. You should still get good pumps (not that intense, though) and have some degree of strength gains. It sounds like your sustanon has "kicked in" based on your progress.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 15, 2005)

I just dosed another 20mg of Nolva.  I am just going to do 40mg/day until the symptoms subside.  I will prob drop it down to 15mg/day after that for the rest of my cycle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 16, 2005)

Just got back from doing shoulders.  It was a great workout.  Swells were going insane and everyone was staring again.  This is a fun ride.  I was 214 today.  I am heading back later tonight to do bis and tris.  Good thing I wasn't trying to do them when I did shoulders.  There are so many damn part-timers down there is pisses me off.  They are gonna be back in full swing before too long for Spring Break...because anyone can get huge in 2 weeks.  You didn't know that???   All you have to do is come down and do chest and bis and you will look like me in 2 weeks.  And make sure you go drink after you get done lifting.  And use as much of your body's momentum that you can for each lift.  Can you tell that I don't have much patience for those people?  With questions like "So do you take protein?" and "What kind of creatine do you use?" or "I am starting on CellTech for Spring Break"

----Rant Done


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah that shit sucks. January is always my favorite, the first 3 weeks of jan the gym is always packed form new year resolutions, then by feb everyone disapears. Huh i guess they got back in shape in only 3 weeks.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 16, 2005)

I just got back from doing bis and tris.  My strength was retardedly high tonight and my swells were insane.  I guess this means that the Sust has kicked in since this recent jump in size and strength.  I was 215 after this workout.

I ordered some R-ALA today.  I got some ProLab tribulus, too, to take with pct.  I have been looking into IBE's IGF-1 Long R3 (I think that is the whole name) to run during pct as well.  I can't find it on the site, but I got an email from them a few days ago about it.  If anyone still has the link, can you PM it to me?


----------



## redspy (Feb 17, 2005)

Do you mean the oral IGF-1?  If so here's the link http://www.ibenutrition.com/oratropin.htm

They also have some new peptides - http://www.ibenutrition.com/LABS/peptides.htm


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 17, 2005)

Holy shit!  I didn't realize the IGF-1 was so expensive.  $130 for a kit.  How long is it supposed to last?


----------



## simbh (Feb 17, 2005)

Perdue , will you be posting some pics when you're about half way throught cycle ? Or you'll be posting them after the cycle is done ? Cuz if you already gained 15 pounds (I know a part of this is water weight) you must be getting pretty damn big dude considering you had a good base to start on .


----------



## redspy (Feb 17, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Holy shit! I didn't realize the IGF-1 was so expensive. $130 for a kit. How long is it supposed to last?


14 days, assuming you take it ED.  Expensive stuff!  There's a cycle log that started recently on AM.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 18, 2005)

I am planning on getting some new pics in the next day or two(before I drop the dbol).  I just got home from work...it's 3am and I have a 10:30 class and a test that I havn't got a chance to study for yet.  Good times.

Today was my day off from lifting.  I injected my right quad.  Again, no pain, no blood.  It isn't sore at all yet, and hopefully it won't be.  I am gonna go hop in the shower.  Hopefully I will get a chance tomorrow to take some pics.  I am looking forward to seeing what I actually look like in my pics.  I didn't know what I looked like before until I took the "before" pics.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 18, 2005)

Can't wait to see your progress pics, you had a awesome base to start with from your before pics. It should be interesting see the extra 15lbs


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 18, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> There are so many damn part-timers down there is pisses me off.


People like in this pic?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 18, 2005)

Ya, we have an elevator that goes down to our weight room for handcapped people, and I occasionally see dumb/fat bitches taking it up and down.  And I love the people that sit in their car for 5-10min waiting for someone to leave from one of the front parking spots.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 18, 2005)

Just got back from doing...back.  Everything was swelling up nicely....back, shoulders, bis, forearms.  My strength was up even more, again.  I weighed myself afterwards and I am down to 210.  It is from the water loss of being on the Nolva.  I have been taking 40mg/day since I started...which was on Tue I think.

Tomorrow is my last day on dbol.  I will miss it, but I am looking forward to not having the painful lower back pumps that have been limiting my workouts.

I will work on getting a couple pics before I take a shower.  Hopefully I can get some that are worth keeping.  If not, I will have time tomorrow night for sure.


----------



## simbh (Feb 18, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> People like in this pic?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 18, 2005)

Well, my roomie took his digcam with him, wherever he went tonight.  So I don't get to take any pics.  Hopefully he will be back sometime tomorrow.  I want to get some pics before I drop the dbol.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 19, 2005)

My quad was a little stiff earlier today, but after walking around serving, it is fine now.  The test effects were evident last night again.  I went over to visit the girl I hooked up with a few days ago, but she was gone for the night.  Her roomie was home though and the test kept me awake and wired all night long until I left at 9 this morning to come home to get ready for work.  Good times.

So, needless to say, I need a nap.  I am gonna hit 250iu of HCG and sleep for about 3 hours and then go hit chest, bis, and maybe some abs.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 19, 2005)

At my gym, the spinning room is on the second floor, so some people take the elevator. What did you do with that chick's rommie until 9 am? Don't forget the importance of sleep for recovery.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 19, 2005)

I still make up for my sleep.  I just took a 3 1/2 hour nap.

The young lady and I played all night.  She is yet another girl that tells me that I am trouble.  Girls tell me that all the time when we are playing.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 19, 2005)

I just got back from doing chest, bis, and abs.  My strength has shot up again.  Where I was doing 275 for sets of 5 before, I did it for a set of 8 this time, then I did 300 for 4.  My chest and bis were pumped big time as usual.  I am still at 210.  The water is holding back a little and my nipples are back to normal.  

Today was my last day on dbol, but it is obvious that the Sust has already taken affect.  I will try to get some pics tomorrow.  My roomie is back with his digcam, and I will have plenty of freetime tomorrow to work on them.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 20, 2005)

My appetite today hasn't been near what is has been.  I don't know if it is from dropping the dbol or if it is just because it is a lazy Sunday.  I just got back from some Chinese buffet, so that will help to make up for lost intake.

I tried taking some pictures earlier, but my patience wore out.  I will try again soon though.

Today is my day off, but I might go in for some cardio later tonight.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 20, 2005)

I injected my left delt today. My hands were a little shaky, but I managed. It didn't hurt as much today as it did last time I hit my shoulders. I raised my arm up to the side and rested it on a towel rack. I think that helped the angle for some reason. There was just a little bit of blood when I pulled the needle out, but nothing bad.

I have noticed that my facial hair is growing a lot faster now, too.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 21, 2005)

I just got back from doing legs and it was quite a ride.  I normally struggle to get 405 for a set of 5 on squats, but that seemed like a warmup.  So my next set, I put on 420 and did another easy set of 5.  My final set I put on 440 and got a set of 3 without too much trouble at the end.  My legs have kicked in, aparantly, now.  My auxillaries were up for legs too and the swells were pretty big.

The scale was acting pretty weird when I weighed myself.  It kept going from 210 to 212.  With the water that I am probably losing right now from dropping the dbol, I wouldn't be too disappointed at 210.  I dosed 15mg of Nolva this morning, and I will probably do that for at least the rest of this week.  I will probably try a few days without it after this week and see how it goes.

I got my TwinLab Tribulus Fuel in today to run with my pct and a bottle of R-ALA.  I have picked up taking ALA as a permanant habit now.  I didn't know the benfits before.  I learn more and more everyday.

I have decided to stop injecting my glutes and just do a couple different spots on my quads each time(inside and outside head) and delts.

The labido is still very high.  I was wondering what effect dropping the dbol would have, but no changes so far, besides dropping some water.  I still feel like I am in HS again with the battle to keep the hardons down in class.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 21, 2005)

Before my shower, I noticed that some more HCG was in order, so I injected another 250iu.  I will prob do EOD for the next week or so to hopefully get them back close to normal.  Like Pirate has said the whole time, it is hard to objectively determine what is normal size.  If you are looking for atrophy, you are apt to find it whether it is there or not.  I will err on the side of caution for my dosing.  If I think it is close to normal, but not sure, I will wait for another injection.  I don't want to run the risk of desensitizing my leydig cells.


----------



## Flex (Feb 21, 2005)

Shit's lookin' good, bro.

Hopefully you have no probs throughout


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 22, 2005)

I think I got rid of a lot more water at about 2:30 this morning.  It was the longest piss I think I have ever had, and I didn't have much water before I went to bed, either.  I think I am looking a lot more defined this morning...not nearly as puffy.  My delt isn't sore at all from my Sun injection.  It itches a little bit, but I can handle that.  I get to do chest again tonight, but I am doing higher reps.  My friend told me before I ever started that I would be wanting to go heavy everytime to see how much more I could do each time, and I am feeling that now.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 22, 2005)

How are the sides at this point??? Other than the gyno scare and atrophy have you noticed anything else?

Also purdue how has your recovery time been after a workout, has it been decreasing at all, the soreness going away quicker than normal??

how are you coming on the pictures

Thanks


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 22, 2005)

I don't have any sides so far other than an increase in the rate of growth of facial and leg hair.  I have a constant slight erection and have to battle all day in class to keep it from going full tilt.  The gyno scare is gone, along with a lot of the water.  I naturally store some fat on the underside of my pecs, so I just have to keep an eye on it.  I am still dosing 10mg of Nolva ED.  I havn't had a chance to check on the atrophy in the past couple of days, but it shouldn't be too much of a problem.  I just want to get it caught back up and I should be able to maintain with 250iu every 3 days.


My recovery time has been great.  I havn't been sore at all, except for my calves today, which are rarely sore.  I must have hit them hard last night.  Even last week when my 2 chest days were Sun and Tue, I was still recovered enough to have record weights on my lifts.  I think a couple of days and I can hit something full blast again.  My strength has been jumping insanely, too.

I still havn't got any pics.  Hopefully I will be able to work on them sometime soon again.  I just got too frustrated when I tried them the other night.

I had to take today off from lifting due to meetings and work.  I will be moving everything back a day and not having Thu off.  So I will do chest Wed, bis tris shoulders on Thu, back on Fri, and chest & bis on Sat.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 23, 2005)

*NOTICE: *This post may seem to be TMI, but it is all relavent.  Delving into sexual stuff ahead.

Normally I am not a big fan of getting head, as I have mentioned in Pirate's journal.  I just never get off from it.  But last night, fully attributable to the increased test levels, I actually got off from getting head.  I had another late night playtime last night until about 5 this morning.  Well worth it.  I am catching up for the lost sleep today after my first class.  I have a nice hour and a half nap penciled in.

My should has just a hint of soreness from my injection on Sunday.  It definately won't have any impact on doing chest tonight.  Can't wait.  I get to go at peak hours at the gym and show up all of the part-timers.  That always feels good.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 23, 2005)

Just got done doing chest.  It was a great workout.  My strength is still way up and the swells are still there too.  I was getting 225 for sets of 12 on incline, where I normally get 8.  I don't see a lot of difference in the swells now than when I was still on the dbol.  There is a slight change, but not much.  I will definately know for sure when I do bis/tris tomorrow.

Gonna do another 500iu of HCG tonight to try to catch the guys up to size.  I checked today, and there is some atrophy.  I hope that the supply of HCG that I have lasts the whole time.  If not, I can just buy some more....I will need it eventually anyways.

Like Pirate just posted a little while ago, I am definately going to pick one kind of test ester next time instead of going with the Sust blend.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

I ordered a some clen, 7-OXO, and CEE last night from CNW.  I was thinking about whether or not to order some HMB powder, too.  I know Pirate is planning on running some with his pct, and I thought that sounded like a good idea.  I know it was said to be overhyped when it was first on the market, but like I have always read, it was underdosed by everyone.  I am going to buy a capping machine in the next week or so.  It should be easy to make some money with all the contacts I have if I start buying these bulk powders and capping them for resale.


----------



## vellanator (Feb 24, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> People like in this pic?


too funny - lazy bastids riding the escalator.  

what's funnier is i've worked out in that gym before.  lotta hot san diego girlies makin' it difficult to concentrate...


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

I just got back from doing bis and tris.  My strength is still up, maybe a little more than last time.  The swells weren't quite as big as with the dbol, but my arms were still huge.  I was only 210 on the scale today.  I think it is time to up the food even more.  This should be fun.  I love bulking.  I am going back for shoulders around 11 tonight.

I did around 300iu of HCG today.  The atrophy seems to be minor, so I am just going to continue on the 250iu E3D (maybe E4D) unless the bunnies start dwindling down too much.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 24, 2005)

250 iu HCG e3d will keep 'em up. Don't plan on capping HMB. You would have to take over 15 caps/day to get a good dose. Too much trouble, IMO. Have you lost any weight since ending the D-bol phase?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

I was up to 212 at the end of the dbol, and I am at 210 now.  So I havn't lost that much since I dropped it this past Sunday.

Which capping systems would you recommend, Pirate?  The ones on Universal's site or one of them on BulkNutrition?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

I injected into my left quad on the inside down about 4in from the top of the joint.  It felt weird while I was injecting and there has been a slight dull pain ever since.  I will see how it goes with this one before I try it in a similar spot on my right quad.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

Just got back from doing shoulders.  Holy shit was I swollen.  I look like a fuckin monster on shoulder day.  My left shoulder was really sore from my Sunday injection.  It hurt the most when I was doing rear delts.  It was managable though.  I was 212 after this workout.

The soreness in my left quad from the injection is gone for now.  I will see how it is when I wake up in the morning.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 24, 2005)

I envy those pumps.    I love a good pump.  

Still waiting on those progress pics, brah....


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 24, 2005)

My quad is sore as hell.  I am gonna be dying in the morning.  I don't think I will hit towards the teardrop on my inside quad anymore.

Ya, I will hopefully get some good pics soon.


----------



## benno (Feb 25, 2005)

hi everyone im new on the scene just after a bit of advice really. iv been training a couple of years but still only weigh 155lbs which is poor i know, but i am only 5ft 8 inches in height i have so much trouble in gaining mass, my goal weight is around 180-190lbs which on my frame would be substantial, i train heavy and hard and eat well, supplementing with alot of protein but im still relatively small, so ive decided to do a bulking cycle iv got 10 amps of sust 250 and 100 tabs of 10mg dbol. i plan on using 1 amp of sust a week for ten weeks and 30 mg of dbol a day for the 1st 5 weeks whilst aiming to consume around 3000 calories daily what gains can i expect? they say gaining 20lbs on you first sust cycle isnt unrealistic! im not new to injecting iv used deca before which i stuck in my arse no probs there i actually enjoyed it! but pretty much all gains iv made have vanished what do you reckon to this? any feed back would be appreciated. thanx in advance guys. benno


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

benno said:
			
		

> hi everyone im new on the scene just after a bit of advice really. iv been training a couple of years but still only weigh 155lbs which is poor i know, but i am only 5ft 8 inches in height i have so much trouble in gaining mass, my goal weight is around 180-190lbs which on my frame would be substantial, i train heavy and hard and eat well, supplementing with alot of protein but im still relatively small, so ive decided to do a bulking cycle iv got 10 amps of sust 250 and 100 tabs of 10mg dbol. i plan on using 1 amp of sust a week for ten weeks and 30 mg of dbol a day for the 1st 5 weeks whilst aiming to consume around 3000 calories daily what gains can i expect? they say gaining 20lbs on you first sust cycle isnt unrealistic! im not new to injecting iv used deca before which i stuck in my arse no probs there i actually enjoyed it! but pretty much all gains iv made have vanished what do you reckon to this? any feed back would be appreciated. thanx in advance guys. benno


Welcome to IM.   

  General practice is that you don't invade people's journals for your introduction.  There is a forum for that called "Member Introductions."  I suggest you start a thread there.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 25, 2005)

Ya, please don't try to start your own new thread within my journal (or anyone's journal, for that matter).  I will refrain from getting too pissed, just please don't do it again.


----------



## thatguy (Feb 25, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Ya, please don't try to start your own new thread within my journal (or anyone's journal, for that matter). I will refrain from getting too pissed, just please don't do it again.


I expected some "roid rage."


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 25, 2005)

Na, I am a gentle guy by nature.  That plays much to that advantage of the part-time dumbasses in the gym.  Especially to the Spring Breakers that are about to be in full force starting next week.

On second though, just typing that last sentence sent a surge of anger through my body.  Sounds like it's going to be a fun ride.  Most likely........


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 25, 2005)

Got to do back and traps today.  My strength continues to steadily climb and the size is getting insane.  I can safely say that I am reacting well to this dose of Sustanon.  People can definately tell now that I am on something.  I was looking in the mirror last night at my shoulders, chest, and traps....it is incredible...and I am only going to gain more from this point.  I can't even imagine what I am gonna look like at the end of this.  I was at 211 after my workout.  I am gaining noticable size, but the weight is holding steady.  I must still be losing water or I am losing an equal weight of body fat while I am gaining muscle.

My quad is a little sore today from that injection yesterday.  I only have about .5ml left in my first vial.  I only have 2 vials, so I don't know if this is going to last me the whole time.  I might get a vial of prop to finish the last stent of the cycle, that way my levels will drop off fast enough that I can start pct sooner and not have to go with the slowly dwindling test levels that Pirate has been going through.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 25, 2005)

I got some decent pics with my roommates digcam, but I can't find his USB cable to upload them to my computer.  As soon as he gets back I will get it from him.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

I did chest & bis last night.  My strength was still pretty high, but not much progress from my last chest day.  I had to work all day yesterday, so I wasn't able to eat any more than a couple of protein bars.  My chest was burnt out at the end...that was a first in a long time.  I got huge swells on chest and bis.  Due to lack of food, I was only 209 after the lift.  I am gonna hit the food a lot harder.  I am tired of not gaining for the past week or so.  My size is still gaining, though.  That is what is important.  I am gonna dose about 30mg of Nolva ED for a week to try to get what might be gyno deposits.  It might just be natural fat deposits, but it won't hurt to be sure.

I am still workin on the pics.  I gotta crop them and resize them after I get them off of the camera.


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 27, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> My quad is sore as hell.  I am gonna be dying in the morning.  I don't think I will hit towards the teardrop on my inside quad anymore.
> 
> Ya, I will hopefully get some good pics soon.


I made the same mistake. It stung going in and felt like I pierced connective tissue. Hurt for days. Stick with the mid portions. There is plenty of room to find spots.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

Here are my two favs of my new pics.  The rest will be posted on my profile as soon as possible.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 27, 2005)

new pics look solid.


----------



## Luke8395 (Feb 27, 2005)

how tall are you man?  AWESOME legs.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

I am 5'8.  Thanks guys.


----------



## Yunier (Feb 27, 2005)

It pays to be short   Once again, those legs are impressive!


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

Today is a day off from lifting.  I injected another 250mg of Sust today.  I hit my right quad, a little higher and to the outside than normal.  No pain and no blood.  I am going to hold off on my HCG for today.  I am not seeing any atrophy at the time, so I will wait another day or 2 until I think I need it.  No need to OD on it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

Today is a day off from lifting.  I injected another 250mg of Sust today.  I hit my right quad, a little higher and to the outside than normal.  No pain and no blood.  I am going to hold off on my HCG for today.  I am not seeing any atrophy at the time, so I will wait another day or 2 until I think I need it.  No need to OD on it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 27, 2005)

Quite contrary to my last post, I checked before my shower, and I do have some noticable atrophy.  It was time to mix up some more HCG, so I got into another set of amps.  These went much better than the last.  I used a Pampered Chef knife this time to make sure I had a sharp one.  I scored the powder first and after less than a minute of scoring, I slipped a big pen cap over the top and popped it right off.  The sterile solution amp was even easier.  While I was scoring it, the top popped right off by itself...easy enough.  I used my previous method of mixing and storing in a large syringe for later dispursing.  I injected about 400iu HCG.


----------



## Flex (Feb 28, 2005)

Honestly, is there a better feeling in the world than a ridiculous pump on juice?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

Ya, pumping your juice off in some chicks ass...or her mouth.


----------



## Mags (Feb 28, 2005)

Those pics in your gallery pre-cycle or not. If they are, heaven help us mortals as you'll become a monster on your cycle. Goodluck pal.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

Those pics are about 2/5 through my cycle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

Monday Monday....leg day, thank God. The Spring Breaker wave began today. Everyone was doing chest and bis, so they were out of my way. It made for more people stopping what they were doing and staring when I was doing my sets. That always feels good. I had another good leg day. I got 435 for 5 on my peak set. My legs are still getting bigger and I love it. My hams are making the most gains. I hope my quads don't overtake the rest of my body for competition.  I was 211 after the lift.

I got my CEE and 7-OXO in yesterday with a couple more bottles of Clen. I am going to go to Nature's Pharm this weekend to see if they have a capping system. I am planning on capping the CEE, 7-OXO, and some Nolva powder from nolvaforsale@hushmail.com.

My quad doesn't have any hint of soreness today from my injection yesterday. I think my quads will be my magic spot for this and future cycles.


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

In light of my weight being stuck for the past few days.  I bought a shit ton more Totinos pizzas and some boxes of WalMart mac&cheese.  I just had one of the boxes of Mac&Cheese and a half pound hamburger.  I got 3 for $1 on the Mac&Cheese, and I definately got what I paid for.  It was horrible.  I got it all down though.  About 1000cals in the Mac alone.


----------



## soxmuscle (Feb 28, 2005)

Totinos pizzas are great, but wow.. without anabolics I would need about five to satisfy me..  how many do you plan on eating?


----------



## Purdue Power (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I throw them in as an extra with a meal.  I will have a usual meal of 30-40g of protein and then have that at the end as my carb source for the meal. It is never a standalone.  It adds a good 740cals to the end of a meal.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Feb 28, 2005)

damn purdue you are fucking huge. Clothes still fitting? and just at the half way mark too, i wouldn't be surprised to see you over 220lbs by the end of the cycle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 1, 2005)

I am filling my shirt out all the way now.  My plain Ts that I lift in are getting pretty tight.  Larges aren't cutting it anymore and I am not the kind of guy that wears tight shirts in the gym to show everything off.

The labido doesn't seem to be as high as it was a week or so ago.  It is still higher than normal, but it isn't what it was with the dbol.  I might just be a little calmer since I found a girl that can finally get me off from giving me head.  So greatful, I am.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 1, 2005)

Gotta appreciate the girls who know how to hoover


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 1, 2005)

Chest day today.  I was one rep shy on my strength from last time.  I think I am overtraining.  I seem to be wearing down faster.  I will probably take Sat off from chest and just wait till next Tue to do chest again.  The pumps were better than before though.  My weight is still at 211.  I think I am losing more body fat though, so it might be somewhat balancing out.  My calories are flowing in a lot better now, so the weight should start packing on again.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 1, 2005)

I checked before my shower for some atrophy.  HCG was definately called for...to the tune of around 550iu.  There is definately some atrophy going on.  I am going to dose 500iu again in a couple of days and see where I stand from there.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 1, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I checked before my shower for some atrophy. HCG was definately called for...to the tune of around 550iu. There is definately some atrophy going on. I am going to dose 500iu again in a couple of days and see where I stand from there.


You hold onto those little guys.  No amount of weight gain is worth losing your best friends...


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2005)

They seemed to be in a better mood late last night when I got off of work.  I'm still planning on another 500iu tomorrow.


----------



## westb51 (Mar 2, 2005)

Awsome journal! I just finished reading the whole thing. Only thing bigger than you is your journal. J/K  Lookin' big. Keep up the good work


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2005)

Thanks for taking the time to read it from start to current.

I think the HCG is doing some good things for me today.  My labido is noticably higher today.  In my class that I just got back from, the girl sitting next to me brushed her arm against mine and I felt a little jump in my jeans.  High school action....big time.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 2, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> In my class that I just got back from, the girl sitting next to me brushed her arm against mine and I felt a little jump in my jeans. High school action....big time.


That's so great - I love that kind of stuff. 
It's usually not good for the ol' grades, though.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2005)

No, it's not....but it sure is one hell of a ride.  It is definately time to be a manho.  My post cycle is probably going to include some penicillin after this.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 2, 2005)

Did bis and tris today.  I was there at the perfect time to avoid the Spring Breaker rushes.  Part-time, scrawny ass bastards!!!   I had a good workout.  The strength was all there, but the swells didn't seem to be as big.  Could have been because there were a lot of people talking to me, so I had to take some extra time between excercises sometimes.  I was around 215 after I lifted.  I say "around" because the scale was giving me different readings everytime I got on.  I told me from 213 to 218, but 215 seemed to be the mean of all the readings that I got.  I plan to have another box of Mac&Cheese or a box of Rice a Roni tonight.

A friend of mine has a guy who wants to buy my T3 for $100.  This sounds like it could be a lucrative business....reselling research chems.  Another guy is buying a bottle of clen from him for $120 or so.  I am not really one to want to rip people off, but supply and demand is the name of the game.  I don't want to rip people off as much as he is, but I will still make a decent profit.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 3, 2005)

Did shoulders today....I had a good swell going, but they were burning out.  I don't know what is going on.  I'm not doing too much more than before I started my cycle, so I wouldn't think that I could overtrain on what I am doing.  Letting my shoulders rest until next Wed or Thu, and letting my chest rest too.  I will just do bis and abs this Sat instead of chest and bis.

I just did about 300mg in my right delt.  It all went fine.  It hurt a little on the initial punture, but no felling the rest of the way through.  I was 213 today.  The scales said I was 215 yesterday, but it was very unprecise on its measurements.  I am seriously considering getting some prop and just doing that the rest of the way through.  Would I still do 500mg/week of that or what would be a comparable dose to 500mg/week of Sust?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 3, 2005)

I just did another 500iu HCG.  Hopefully that will catch me back up and I can just go back to 250iu E3D.  I am going to see about getting some prop tomorrow.  Yes, yes.....many "I told you so"s floating around now, and yes you all did.  Sust is overrated.  Single ester tests are better.


----------



## da jock (Mar 3, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I might just be a little calmer since I found a girl that can finally get me off from giving me head.



!!That was a problem!! If I don't control myself I could last a minute!!


----------



## gococksDJS (Mar 3, 2005)

what size do you use to pin your delts? Ive been using 25g on both glutes and quads and will probably start shooting in my delts because glutes are my least favorite because of the awkward angle.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 4, 2005)

I use 1 1/2in 23g for all injections.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

Sounds like a few things going on. You are likely over-training. Taking 3 or 4 days completely off from the gym will solve that. Based on my experience, you should expect some decrease in libido, some decrease in gains, and some what of a plateau type experience. If the atrophy doesn't improve with your current protocol, do 250 iu everyday until they are up to size. If your HCG was constituted (mixed) over 6 weeks ago, start a new batch. I think going with prop from for the rest of the cycle is a good idea. You could pin about 150 mg every other day. Prop is notorious for pain, and that is a lot of shots, so be sure that is what you want to do. If you do go with the prop, expect a possible increase in aggression, and don't even go to class without nolva in your pocket.


----------



## ZECH (Mar 4, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> Sust is overrated.  Single ester tests are better.


That's because your blood levels remain more constant. With multiple esters, it is up, down and everywhere. There are alot of quality ug labs now that produce nearly painless gear. I would stay away from the likes of QV.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 4, 2005)

I am going to up my dosage slightly and finisht the rest of the Sust that I have.  I am gonna aim for around 650mg/week.  I will decide in the next day or two if I want to just get another vial of Sust or get some prop to finish out until week 12.  I have given thought to the frequent shots, and they don't seem too inviting.  But you gotta do what you gotta do.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 4, 2005)

Are you doing 12 weeks of shots? That is a long first cycle with Sustanon, IMO. You are looking at about 15 weeks from first shot to pct. Recovery might be difficult. Those long esters stay in your system well into pct...


----------



## thatguy (Mar 4, 2005)

PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> Are you doing 12 weeks of shots? That is a long first cycle with Sustanon, IMO. You are looking at about 15 weeks from first shot to pct. Recovery might be difficult. Those long esters stay in your system well into pct...


I love your new sig, Pirate.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, then it looks like another check in the column for going to prop.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 4, 2005)

I did back and traps today.  Everything went well.  My strength was up and my swells were going good.  A friend of mine told me that my lat spread is getting huge.  It is good to hear since I can't even see them.  I was 214 after I lifted.  I am definately taking the whole weekend off.  I am going to scale back my workouts a little bit.  I have definately been getting overambitious and overestimating my recovery since I started my cycle.  I may feel like superman, but I definately am not him.  That is surely part of my plateau problem...overtraining.  Can't throw the fundamentals out the door just because I am sticking needles in my ass(and quads, and delts).

So I close with this, kids...eat your vegetables, get plenty of sleep, and when people accuse you of being on steroids: 1.Act surprised 2.Show concern 3.Deny, Deny, Deny


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 5, 2005)

I just got home from work and my nipples are sore, puffy, and I feel a painful, small, hard ball behind my left nipple.  I dosed 40mg of Nolva and .25mg of Letro.  Should I dose more letro for an ED dose than .25, or should that be ok?


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 5, 2005)

My understanding is that letro won't help once you already have the lump.  Nolva alone should knock it right out.  I had the same thing happen to me on about midway through my current cycle.  I am used to puffiness and a bit of pain, but the lump was a new one.  It is all but gone now and I am only running with about (40/3) mg nolva a day (1 mL).


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 5, 2005)

If you got a lump, I'd dose at least 80 mg/day of nolva for the next week. In fact, I used 120 mg/day last time I got gyno signs. I didn't even go to class without nolva in my backpack. That shit can hit hard and fast. That letro dose is fine, IMO, but the nolva is the key to stopping gyno once it has started.


----------



## Flex (Mar 5, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> when people accuse you of being on steroids: 1.Act surprised 2.Show concern 3.Deny, Deny, Deny



that depends on who's asking. 

If it's someone you know, just be like "no, why?".

If it's someone you DON'T know well, who has no business asking, if it's a girl, say "do you swallow", if it's a guy say "why, you jealous?"

people have no business asking, bro, so don't sweat it. You don't ask chicks what kind of tampons they use and whether they take it in the ass, just like you don't ask your fellow man how often he beats it and whether he fucks his girl in the ass.


----------



## Flex (Mar 5, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I just got home from work and my nipples are sore, puffy, and I feel a painful, small, hard ball behind my left nipple.  I dosed 40mg of Nolva and .25mg of Letro.  Should I dose more letro for an ED dose than .25, or should that be ok?



Pump up that nolva, bro, even though it didn't do shit for me when the lump formed.

gyno is the LAST thing you want, trust me.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 5, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> people have no business asking, bro, so don't sweat it. You don't ask chicks what kind of tampons they use and whether they take it in the ass, just like you don't ask your fellow man how often he beats it and whether he fucks his girl in the ass.



I would tend to just deny, deny, deny also, like Purdue says not trying to start anything.  Purdue has it tough b/c it is so damn obvious.  If it is a friend, I tell them honestly that I have used prohormones in the past, but tell them I don't take them anymore.  Anyone that has ever eaten a meal with me will NEVER question why my body is larger than theirs.  And I can use the bloat and water retention to indicate that I am just getting fat and can play off their sympathies saying something like, "Man, I am going to have to diet at some point, yada yada".  They quit questioning me at that point.  I can also act like needles scare me and point out that both my father and I tend to pass out at the site of blood if it goes that far (both true).

Most people know steroids are now illegal, but I would venture that not many of them will guess they are scheduled.  If they equated asking about steroid use to asking about cocaine use, they would probably keep their mouth shut more often and realize the danger they put everyone in by talking about it in public.


----------



## thatguy (Mar 5, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> people have no business asking, bro, so don't sweat it. You don't ask chicks what kind of tampons they use and whether they take it in the ass, just like you don't ask your fellow man how often he beats it and whether he fucks his girl in the ass.


  This actually made me laugh out loud!  Usually, when I say "LOL" I've just kinda chuckled out loud, but this really made me laugh.  

Flex, your posts are so funny because you have absolutetly no leash on your words!     You will say whatever the hell you are thinking and it cracks me up.  

Keep up the good work...


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 5, 2005)

I was just joking about the whole part.  I can easily deal with someone who asks me if I am on steroids.  That was just thrown in there for some added humor.

I just dosed 80mg of Nolva and another .5mg of Letro.  I will continue 80mg of Nolva ED for a week and continue .25mg of Letro ED or EOD for the rest of my cycle.  I can't wait to get my powdered Nolva from nolvaforsale@hushmail.com (shameless plug for the cause) so I can cap it and not have to take the suspension anymore.  That shit burns, and at 80mg at a time, it is really rough.

I am taking today off, as well as tomorrow, to rest up.  Time for a nap.  Just got back from working 10:30a-5p and I had to work till 3:30a this morning.  I sure am glad that I am able to take ECA again...just for the energy, not really for the thermogenics.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 5, 2005)

I agree with Flex that juicing is a private issue that people shouldn't ask about. Throwing that in their face with a "mind your own business" type remark answers the question for them, though. It is like pleading No Contest instead of pleading Guilty--just a technicality. My parents asked me once if I was using steroids before I ever had, so I honestly told them no--even though I was waiting to get some in the mail. While on cycle, I played off the bloat and "funny look" as getting fat. Deny, deny, deny is always good advice when it comes to people asking about you breaking the law. If that doesn't work, bring lawyers, guns, and money. Works every time.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 5, 2005)

My right nipple isn't sore anymore, so that shows some progress.  The hard lump is behind my left nipple though.

Not much more to update on.  I am going to be eating a lot tomorrow.  Chinese buffet is in order.  I am looking forward to this coming week's lifting, since I will have had these couple of days off.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 6, 2005)

I just shot a little over 300mg in my left quad.  I injected in what looks to be the middle head, and hit it high up.  No pain, very little blood.  I took .5mg of Letro and 80mg of Nolva before the injection so that it would be in my system when the Sust showed up for the party.

The lump is a little smaller this morning.  My left nipple isn't nearly as sore now.  Externally, nothing really looks any different than before I found the lump.  My nipples aren't as puffy as they were before, but that is probably because of all the Nolva.  What is really frustrating about getting this lump is that I have been dosing 20mg of Nolva ED for the past week and a half, so I would have though that it would have prevented it.  Guess I am on of the chosen that get to be prone to gyno.  At least I know for sure now.  I will just have to run low doses of Letro from now on with my cycles, assuming that I do this again(which I almost surely will).


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 6, 2005)

How long should I expect it to take to get rid of this little bastard(being the lump).


----------



## brogers (Mar 7, 2005)

I have no experience with juice but I think it CAN take up to a couple weeks.  Could be wrong though so don't place too much value on this.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 7, 2005)

I just dosed 60mg of Nolva and another .25mg of Letro. I lowered my dose of Nolva to make sure that I have enough to last me until I am able to cap what I have ordered from Nolvaforsale@hushmail.com. After I get what I bought, I should be set for a year or so.

My left nipple isn't quite as sore this morning, but the lump seems to be the same size today.

I dosed 500iu of HCG last night.  I am still trying to catch up to near-normal size.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 7, 2005)

The lump may not go away, as it is new breast tissue. If you can't see it, don't worry about it too much. Worst case scenario is that you get is surgically removed like Flex did.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 7, 2005)

That is not what I want to hear.  When will I know if it is going to go away or not?  I don't want to keep pumping Nolva in me like the appocalypse is coming if it isn't going to help me.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 7, 2005)

Did legs today...and it was good.  I did leg press and my strength was up on that since the last time I was on it.  My legs were getting very swollen.  My lower back was getting a painful pump again, so I had to lay down on the floor for a little bit.  It was fine after that.  I was still 213 after I lifted.  It is getting very frustrating.  I have been eating tons of everything and still not gaining.  Guess I need to keep eating more.

I have put an order in for a vial of prop, so I will be finishing up my cycle on that.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 8, 2005)

I am beginning to wonder if my 2nd vial of Sust that I am on is real or not.  Since my gains have stopped, I have had to search to find what the hell is going on.  Nothing has changed in what I am doing from the time that I was getting massive gains to the current times when I am gaining nothing.  I know that the dbol worked and I could tell when the Sust had kicked in from the first vial, but since I have started the 2nd, that is when things have halted.  I havn't lost any strength, though, so that leaves me still wondering.  I guess the only way to know for sure is to get a blood test to check my testosterone levels.  If the Sust is indeed fake, that would explain why I got gyno.

What would be some other ways to know for sure?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 8, 2005)

I just tasted some of the Sust, and it had a bitter taste.  It seemed to numb my tongue and throat a little, too.  So that eases my mind that it might be fake.  I guess I just need to up my dose.  I will aim for about 350mg for each injection.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 8, 2005)

I did chest earlier today.  It went very well.  New heights in my strength.  For my sets on flat bench I did 285x5, 300x5, 285x5.  I made it through everything else with more strength than before and I had huge swells with hard definition around the edges.  Good times.  I had to work from 5pm-1am, and I only got in 2 solid meals during that time.  I made up for it by getting a large sausage pizza from Dominos on my way home.  I just ate half of it.  I will save the rest for tomorrow.  Large 1topping pizzas are only $6 for students here.  I think I will be using them for bulking more often.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 8, 2005)

Looks like things have turned around just a bit from this last entry. Good to hear.  I personally wouldn't bump the dose up so quickly but rather would just bump the protein and cals until you are gaining.  Whatever negative sides you will see, should be made more apparent at the high dose  After a point, I think a lot of people see the gains from Test level off.  Slow, consistent and keepable is the typical description.  Also, check on how much AI's, serm's  you are running.  Letro really slowed down my gains for the short time I was on it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

I am just running .25mg of Letro.  I am going to start backing off of the Nolva in the next day or so.  I am just wondering what is going to be the optimal preventative dose of both, since i was running 20mg of Nolva ED and still got the gyno.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> A friend of mine has a guy who wants to buy my T3 for $100. This sounds like it could be a lucrative business....reselling research chems. Another guy is buying a bottle of clen from him for $120 or so. I am not really one to want to rip people off, but supply and demand is the name of the game. I don't want to rip people off as much as he is, but I will still make a decent profit.


Don't like T3?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

Hey bro, if I were you I'd try and even out how much nolva you need for that bump before continuing to up the doses. You're looking HUGE as it is, no need to take risks above and beyond the call, you know?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

Why do you ask that?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 9, 2005)

I've just been trying to learn a bit more about T3, and you mentioned you were selling yours. Just trying to find if there were any particular reasons why.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> I've just been trying to learn a bit more about T3, and you mentioned you were selling yours. Just trying to find if there were any particular reasons why.


I havn't used it yet.  I was going to sell it because I paid $40 for it and was going to get $100 from the guy.  Nothing against the T3, I could have bought more.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Hey bro, if I were you I'd try and even out how much nolva you need for that bump before continuing to up the doses. You're looking HUGE as it is, no need to take risks above and beyond the call, you know?


There is no telling how long the lump had been there.  I have to know exactly where it is to really feel it.  It may have formed before I ever started dosing the Nolva.  Like I said awhile back, there is no difference externally, so the only way that I knew it was there is because I just happened to push at the right angle and feel for it.  I am not too worried about it.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 9, 2005)

Personally, I don't think nolva hurts gains at all. I see how too much of an AI would, though. You got accustomed to your rapid gains, but now you have to be content with slow progress. Same thing happened with me. The best preventative dose of nolva will be different for everyone. I started getting gyno while taking 30 mg/day because I did too much HCG. If you up the test, you up the propability of gyno. I'd up the frequency of injections instead of the dose. At most 300 mg every three days, IMO. If you run that much, plan on waiting 3 weeks after your last shot before your body hits pct mode. Since you plan on running prop, you can factor that in. Maybe start the prop at a low dose and work up to high dose over those three weeks. Then go straight into pct. Those three weeks are a good time to do any catching up with the HCG, as well. If you have a lot of catching up to do at that point, do small shots daily--as opposed to large doses every few days. I did 250 iu/day for about 12 days in a row.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

Ya, I was just thinking today that I should up the frequency of my Sust injections to every 3 days.  I was thinking of 300 or so, too.  I only did 40mg of Nolva today, but stayed with .25mg of Letro.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 9, 2005)

I had a great workout today.  I did bis and tris.  The swells were huge, close to what they were with dbol.  My strength was up too.  It was a very good day.  I am thinking about starting about 25mcg/day or less of T3 soon.  The body fat is starting to increase.  That said, I was at 215 today, so that is some progress.  The labido is still going strong, and that is a good thing.  I found out that one of the 2 roommates that I hooked up with is going to be on campus all Spring Break, so that means we will have plenty of freetime together.  That is also a good thing.  Well, time for a shower and maybe some all-u-can-eat Hooters wings later tonight.  Or booty, whichever comes first.  But damn!!!  I love me some Hooters wings.


----------



## soxmuscle (Mar 9, 2005)

Happy Birthday, man.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 10, 2005)

I injected about 330mg of Sust last night in my right quad.  This injection went well, just like the rest of them have been lately.  The lump is still the same size.  I got the Nolva powder that I ordered, so I am prob going to go buy a digital scale and weigh it out today or tomorrow.  I will conitinue with about 60-80mg of Nolva for another 5 days or so, and if the lump isn't gone or noticably smaller, then I am just going to take preventative doses to keep it from getting bigger.

I started feeling sick last night.  Sore throat, cough, and headache.  I was sweating all through the night and couldn't sleep.  I got it from one of the 2 roommates across the street.  O well.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 10, 2005)

I had a pretty crappy lift today.  I am still sick.  I wasn't able to eat nearly enough today.  I am only at 5 meals at this point, including my pre and post lifting shakes.  I did shoulders today.  I hope to get back in high gear tomorrow.  This has been the worst bday on memory...crappy weather, crappy health, crappy lift, and I got to do homework tonight instead of doing anything birthday-ish.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

shitty deal. 

Still though, Happy b-day


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 10, 2005)

Just get that broad to come over and give ya a birthday BJ


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 11, 2005)

I just got the tape measure to get my measurements.  Keep in mind I am a little deflated, not by much, since I havn't been able to eat as much the past couple of days.

Arms- 17.25
Chest- 46
Quads- 26
neck- 18


----------



## Flex (Mar 11, 2005)

thatguy said:
			
		

> This actually made me laugh out loud!  Usually, when I say "LOL" I've just kinda chuckled out loud, but this really made me laugh.
> 
> Flex, your posts are so funny because you have absolutetly no leash on your words!     You will say whatever the hell you are thinking and it cracks me up.
> 
> Keep up the good work...



I was being serious  




			
				PirateFromHell said:
			
		

> I agree with Flex that juicing is a private issue that people shouldn't ask about. Throwing that in their face with a "mind your own business" type remark answers the question for them, though. It is like pleading No Contest instead of pleading Guilty--just a technicality. My parents asked me once if I was using steroids before I ever had, so I honestly told them no--even though I was waiting to get some in the mail. While on cycle, I played off the bloat and "funny look" as getting fat. Deny, deny, deny is always good advice when it comes to people asking about you breaking the law. If that doesn't work, bring lawyers, guns, and money. Works every time.



Dude, you say "mind your own business" b/c it's NONE of their fucking business. Say that if you wanna be nice. If it's not your immediate family or good friends, you have NO need to justify anything to anyone, just as they have no business asking you. That's why to girls i reply "do you swallow", and to guys "why, you jealous"?





			
				Purdue Power said:
			
		

> That is not what I want to hear.  When will I know if it is going to go away or not?  I don't want to keep pumping Nolva in me like the appocalypse is coming if it isn't going to help me.



Sorry, bro. Usually, not always, but usually, once the lump forms it doesnt go away. Keep pumpin' nolva though...


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 11, 2005)

I am even sicker today.  It sucks pretty bad.  I still went to do back.  I skipped traps though.  Back went well, and my strength was up from last week.  If I am not better tomorrow, I am going to urgent care.  I still have an appetite though.  I have been taking B12 just in case.  I didn't weigh myself today, for fear of how low it may be.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 11, 2005)

Ouch... good luck man. Hope you get better with a quickness.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 12, 2005)

I am still sick today.  I was feeling better last night for awhile, but I am back to feeling shitty again today.  I even went back to bed for awhile to get some more rest.  Luckly, they let me take work off.  Since it is Spring Break here, they don't need as many people working, so the manager just let me go home.  I am going to go to Urgent Care tonight if it is still open or tomorrow morning.  I don't want to let this turn into bronchitis, or worse yet, pnemonia.  Obviously my immune system is supressed right now, or I would be over this just as fast as the girl who gave it to me.

I took today off from lifting.  It was just a 2nd chest and bis day, so I am not missing out on a lot.  Today is injection day(yaaaayyy!).  I hit about 300mg in my left quad and shot a little less than 400iu of HCG.  As for the HCG, I have waited since last Sunday for another injection, because it was pointed out to me that I may have been overdosing it, which could have been a cause for the gyno.  There was definately atrophy, no doubt about it, so I definately needed it.


----------



## LW83 (Mar 12, 2005)

Dude, your neck is huge.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 12, 2005)

Thanks, but I am flexing it in that pic, so it looks a little bigger.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 12, 2005)

Well, I am sitting here bored, so I figured I would update on a few more things.

I have decided that when the vial of Sust that I have runs out, I will just stop there.
I have all the Nolva powder that I ordered and I am going to one of the labs on campus to divide everything up.  I am going to bottle 7-50ml bottles worth and cap the rest for myself.  Bulk powders are going to be fun now that I know how to get them, cap them/put them in a solution, and sell the shit out of them.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 13, 2005)

Still sick?


----------



## Tha Don (Mar 13, 2005)

awesome journal PP, just checking it out properly for the first time, so much knowledge this is really gonna help me when i start in a couple of months

keep it goin man, sounds like your doing great so far


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 13, 2005)

Ya, I am still sick.  I am getting a little better.  I was able to work today without many problems.  I went to urgent care after work and the doc said that I have a touch of bronchitis.  I am on Prednazone and an antiboitic.  They said I should be much better in a couple of days.  From this, anyone who is planning a first cycle should take to mind that they should avoid sick people for the duration of their cycle.  Your immune system will likely be supressed and you will probably catch whatever someone else has, even if you rarely get sick(like me).

Today was a scheduled day off from lifting.  I am going to do auxilary leg stuff tomorrow...no squats or leg press.  Nothing that is going to get me winded.  I have come to the full realization that my "flu" episode at the start of my cycle was indeed "test flu".  I hope that I don't get that every time I start a cycle.

I capped my first round of Nolva this morning.  It was a pain in the ass to get it all done.  But on the bright side, I don't have to put up with the burn from the everclear every morning now.  I have the rest divided up for another round of caps for me and 7- 50ml bottles at 20mg/ml.


----------



## brogers (Mar 13, 2005)

Prednisone is a cortisteroid. It's gonna make your immune system even weaker, I'd drop it asap. I was under the impression prednisone was used for severe allergic reactions since it "turns down" your body's immune system (thus stopping the autoimmune reaction). It could help with mucus and what not but, maybe you should ask him/her if it is actually neccessary. I think it's only needed for serious cases of bronchitis.

I could be wrong on this issue here, but ever since I got into lifting/supplmenting/nutrition I question anything a doctor ever tells me or any of my relatives to do (I haven't been sick in a LONG time so I haven't had to see him much thankfully).

Prednisone can make you more prone to infections, keep this in mind bro since you're injecting and at risk for abcess.

Edit--bottom line: Speak to your doc and ask if you can do without it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 14, 2005)

I threw away the rest of the Prednisone.  I am not going to chance it.  I too have no clue why he prescribed it to me.  I am feeling better today.  Still a cough and stuffy head, but everything else seems to be better.

I took today off.  I didn't want to be yacking during leg day.  I think my legs will be ok with a day off.  I will be that much more rested for tomorrow.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 15, 2005)

I had my first day back today from the sickness.  I did chest.  It went well.  I did dumbell presses and machines, so nothing too strenuous.  My strength was about what it was last time, so I am doing ok.  My weight was at 210, which is a lot better than what I expected, and that is with only 1 meal in me before my prelifting shake.

I still have a cough and an occasional runny nose, but I am much better now.  Once the sickness is gone completely, I think I am going to start in with some T3.  I will probably start with 15mcg/day and work up from there.  Hopefully I will have more time to work in some cardio too.

I have decided that while I am waiting for the long esters to die out from my last shots, I am gonna run some Winny to keep my levels up so that I can go straight to pct instead having dwindling levels that I can't do anything about.  I already have the Winny, so I might as well use it.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 17, 2005)

I did bis and tris yesterday.  I have been back home since yesterday morning, so that is why is it taking till now to post.  I got to lift back at my old HS, so I got to show off what I have built to my old coaches.  They could tell as soon as I walked up wearing a hooded sweatshirt that I am a lot bigger, but it has been almost a year since they have seen me.  I had to make due with the equipment that was there, but I still had a good workout.  My bis are really sore this morning.

I took today off so I could spend some more time with family.  I have to work tonight, so I won't get a chance later today to lift either.  I was just going to do shoulders today.  I can just throw some shoulder stuff in on Sat when I do light chest and bis.  I am only going to do 2 chest excercises, so it won't take long.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 17, 2005)

How old are you?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 18, 2005)

I am 22.

I forgot to add to my last post that I injected another 300mg of Sust on Tue.  I hit my right quad.  Cake again.  I injected 500iu of HCG on Wed.  I am going to hit another 500iu today(Fri).  I was holding off on the HCG for a little bit since it was mentioned that overdose of it may have caused my gyno, but there is definately a LOT of atrophy.  It is near what I had(or didn't have) towards the end of my M1T cycle.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 18, 2005)

What are you weighing now? How much longer are you going to be on?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 18, 2005)

Well, coming off of the sickness, I am only 210.  I will probably only be on for another couple of weeks, at the very most.

I just got home from doing back.  It went ok.  My strength was same as it has been.  My swells were decent.  My shoulders, traps, and bis were really swollen.

I think I am going to start running the Winny now and keep the Sust dose the same.  I am going to clean up my diet some, but still keep my intake high.  I will start some low doses of T3 in the next day or two.  So far, despite gaining a lot of noticible size from the cycle, I am quite dissapointed in the outcome.  If it weren't for this recent illness, I may be a little more satisfied, but I have decided that a single ester cycle would be best for me.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 18, 2005)

I am planning on 50mg of Winny ED or EOD.  What are some thoughts on that dose?  And will slin pins be ok for injecting wherever I am going to inject?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 18, 2005)

50mg sounds about right. I'd go EOD. If you don't want another injection, you can always drink up!


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 19, 2005)

I will be fine as long as I can use slin pins.  Will they be ok for all injection sites?


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

I don't think slin pins are good for anything intramuscular. Personally I wouldn't use them for anything other than HCG.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 19, 2005)

Ya, I tried pulling with a slin pin last night, and barely got anything out of the vial.  All I have are pins for Sust, which are a bit of an overkill for something that can be pushed through a much higher gauge needle.  I guess I will make due.

I injected 300mg of Sust last night and 500iu of HCG.  Both went fine.  I hit my right delt with the sust, and just as I started getting the needle in the muscle, it started twitching.  It scared the hell out of me, but didn't hurt or cause any damage.  I am going to start the Winny tomorrow, probably.  The gym is closed today, so I have to take today off.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 19, 2005)

Gym closed on a saturday? WTF?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 19, 2005)

Well, it is our campus gym, and this past week was Spring Break, so they have weird hours for the week.  It was closed last Sun and it is closed today.  Normal hours start back up tomorrow.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 19, 2005)

Do you think that flu you had was just "sauce-flu" or do you think you genuinley had something?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 20, 2005)

I am thoroughly convinced that when I got sick at the beginning of the cycle, it was from the test.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 20, 2005)

I did bis and a brief shoulder workout today.  The swells were good and so was the strength.  My weight was only at 208, but I am still looking as big as I ever have, so it might be water weight and body fat...or at least hopeful thinking will keep be thinking that.

I am planning on kicking everything into a brief cutting mode for the last two weeks.  I am going to start up the Winny either tonight or tomorrow, start the T3, start cardio at least 3 times a week, and clean up my diet.

I have all but made it a sure thing that I am going to run some insulin starting at the beginning of my pct.  I am still doing research.  Insulin definately isn't something that you go into without knowing everything....not that any anabolic is any different though.  So far I have gathered that you inject subcutaneously as soon as you finish lifting and then get your shake in.  For dosage, I have read to start at about 1 or 2iu for the first day and work up 1iu everyday to see how much you can tolerate, and to aim for around 1iu per 20lb of bodyweight.  I have read all of the precautions for hypoglycemia and the warning signs and what to do.  If there is anything else that I am missing or wrong on, please correct me.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 21, 2005)

Obviously for size, but is there any real specific reason you want to do insulin? Probably, IMO, the most dangerous thing you can do.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 21, 2005)

Also to combat the catabolic state during pct and keep as much as possible.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 21, 2005)

Be careful brah.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

Ok, I was too worn out to post last night, so here is yesterday's update....I did legs for the first time in a couple of weeks.  It went well.  I went heavy and did fairly well.  I went for 405x6 for 3 sets.  I didn't want to push it too much since I had been sick and I knew that my strength was going to be down.  I was 210 after the lift, and that was after sweating profusely like I always do on leg days.

I started the T3 yesterday.  I started at about 15mcg, and did the same today.  I started the Winny a couple of days ago, too, so I am due for another injection today.  I did 50mg.  I am due for a Sust injection today too, so I will hit them both.

The labido has been full force lately.  Good thing I have a regular "outlet" now...as loving as that label sounds.  I hit 250iu of HCG last night too, so that has been keeping me going well.  I have been cleaning up my diet some...mainly no more pizzas everyday.


----------



## Flex (Mar 22, 2005)

musclepump said:
			
		

> Obviously for size, but is there any real specific reason you want to do insulin? Probably, IMO, the most dangerous thing you can do.



Actually, diurectics are.

Slin is only dangerous if you don't know what your'e doing.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

Exactly....I am not about to be wreckless with slin, nor any other anabolic.


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am planning on 50mg of Winny ED or EOD.  What are some thoughts on that dose?  And will slin pins be ok for injecting wherever I am going to inject?



if orals I would go 100 mg/ED, oral bioavailibity of winstrol is about 70%.  if inj then go either 50 mg/ED or 100 mg/EOD


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

I am injecting.  I am just going 50mg EOD right now so that it will last the rest of my cycle.  That should be ok, shouldn't it?


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> I am injecting.  I am just going 50mg EOD right now so that it will last the rest of my cycle.  That should be ok, shouldn't it?



you would be better off running a higher dosage for a shorter period of time.  remember that winstrol is a fairly mild anabolic and androgen


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey PP, what kind of T3 are you taking? Liquid? Tabs?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> you would be better off running a higher dosage for a shorter period of time. remember that winstrol is a fairly mild anabolic and androgen


How long after my last Sust shot should I start pct?  That is, how long do Enan esters last?  I am trying to run the Winny as close to the end of the Enan as possible, that is why I am doing 50mg EOD.  Once I take my last Sust shot, I will prob up it to 100mg EOD.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Hey PP, what kind of T3 are you taking? Liquid? Tabs?


I have the liquid for IBE.


----------



## M.J.H. (Mar 22, 2005)

Okay, I am curious how you do with it bro. I was taking 1ml a day (100mcg) for a few weeks and finally started noticing that my body temperature was slightly increased. Now I switched over to Cytomel tabs, that are 25mcg. I am going to be taking one in the morning then another in the evening. I am wondering how the tabs will compare to the liquid.


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

Purdue Power said:
			
		

> How long after my last Sust shot should I start pct?  That is, how long do Enan esters last?  I am trying to run the Winny as close to the end of the Enan as possible, that is why I am doing 50mg EOD.  Once I take my last Sust shot, I will prob up it to 100mg EOD.



the half-life of enanthate is about 10-12 days.  how much winny do you have ?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

MonStar said:
			
		

> Okay, I am curious how you do with it bro. I was taking 1ml a day (100mcg) for a few weeks and finally started noticing that my body temperature was slightly increased. Now I switched over to Cytomel tabs, that are 25mcg. I am going to be taking one in the morning then another in the evening. I am wondering how the tabs will compare to the liquid.


Ya, I havn't noticed anything yet.  I am going to up it to 30mcg or so tomorrow.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

LAM said:
			
		

> the half-life of enanthate is about 10-12 days. how much winny do you have ?


I only have 8ml left, so I will prob make this injection that I just took my last.  I will wait 4 days for my next Winny injection, probably...waiting for the shorter esters to fade.  So should I start my pct at that 12-day mark or wait longer?


----------



## LAM (Mar 22, 2005)

yea you don't have much left.  just run it @ 100 mg/EOD the last week.  and hit up the PCT about 10 days or so after the last shot.  a couple of days isn't going to make a difference when it comes to PCT timing


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 22, 2005)

I injected 300mg of Sust and 50mg of Winny today.  They both went well.  I worked chest today and had the same strength that I have had and I had decent swells.  I wasn't able to weight myself afterwards, though.

I am going to hold off for a few days on the Winny so that I can time it up to last till I want to start my pct.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 23, 2005)

I forgot to post his with my last couple, but I was checking my nuts to see if they are getting closer to normal size, and they are dense and hard as hell.  Pirate reported the same thing towards the end of his cycle, too.  Does that mean anything?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 23, 2005)

I just got back from doing bis and tris.  My strength was up and the swells were decent again.  It is fun being a monster.  I can definately tell that my test levels are very high, being as how I have the Sust and Winny going right now.  I was uncontrollable last night with the young lady and I have been non-stop horny all day for the past couple of days.  I also have a couple of headless pimples on my chest from the high test.  I am doubling my B5 dose and putting Clearasil on them to shrink them.  I am done with the Sust, so they should be gone once the Prop esters fade out.  I am going to start the Winny back up at 100mg EOD on Fri(2 days from this post) and that will give me 4 injections out of that vial.  I will start my pct 2 days after my last Winny injection, unless it is advised to wait longer than that.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 24, 2005)

I did shoulders today.  Usual strength, huge swells.  I felt great in there.  I didn't have the usual soreness that I get from fatiguing.  I am going to hit 100mg of Winny tonight after work.  I will do that EOD till the end of it.  I did another 250iu of HCG last night.  I will do that EOD, too till pct.

I took 50mcg of T3 this morning and another 20mcg just now.  I havn't noticed a whole lot.  I was sweating more when I worked out and I was a little warmer today walking to class without a jacket.  I will probably take it up to 80 or 90mcg tomorrow.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 24, 2005)

post some before/after shots


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 25, 2005)

I did back and traps today.  Strength and swells were good.  My shoulders weren't hurting as much as they normally do.  I was still 210 after the workout.  I took 60mcg of T3 this morning and another 20mcg later in the day.  Still not much difference.  I am a little warmer while walking to class.  I sweat more when I am sleeping now, though.  I am definately storing some fat now.  I wish that I had time to do some cardio.  Classes and work have taken up all the time....o and lifting takes up some time too, but that is a given.

I didn't get a change to hit the 100mg of Winny last night when I got home from work because I got home so late.  I am gonna do it tonight along with 250iu of HCG.  I am down to my last week.  The labido is still very high.  I am not looking forward to it crashing here pretty soon.  I guess I will deal.  I will be able to concentrate in class more, so that will be nice.


----------



## Cardinal (Mar 26, 2005)

Who knows.  With the HCG use, you may not crash as badly as you think.  I have been off for nearly a week now and am still waiting for the infamous crash to occur.  There has been a slight reduction in libido but no notable problems yet.


----------



## musclepump (Mar 26, 2005)

After your cycle, does your libido go consistently on a downward spiral?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 26, 2005)

Once the test is gone, I would expect it to crash to it's lowest point of the pct and then go gradually up from there.

The 2cc of Winny last night in the right shoulder sure does make its presence known.  My shoulder is sore as hell and when I raise my arm out to the side, the muscle stands out big time.

Due to working all this morning till 5pm and going home to see family, I am taking today off.  Next week will be a week of short lifting probably.  I have a test, two presentations, a report, and work.  I will still make it in, I will just have to sacrifice the time with the lady friend for most of the week.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 27, 2005)

My shoulder is still sore today.  Not as bad as yesterday.  I shot another 100mg of Winny today.  I decided to split it between 2 sites to minimize the soreness.  I put 50mg in each quad.  I had to change the needle for the 2nd shot because it had dulled so much from the first puncture.  I felt like hell trying to punture with it the second time.  I also did another 250iu of HCG.  I need some serious increase in the size of my nuts.  I only have 1-1500iu amp left.  I am going to do 250iu ED for the rest of it.

I have been doing a total of around 100mcg of T3 each day.  My body temp was 99.1 last night when I took it.  I definately feel the body heat rolling off of my, especially when I am laying down.


----------



## Pirate! (Mar 27, 2005)

I haven't been keeping with your journal, but I see atrophy is an issue. I think doing 250iu ed until it is gone is a good call. I hope you are close to PCT. They spring back after a few weeks of nolva, so don't fret if they aren't completely up to size when you start your pct. Good luck, bro. I'd like to see some after pics in your Good Enough thread.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 27, 2005)

I am less than a week away from PCT.  I have two more Winny injections left while I am waiting for the test esters to fade out.  Would it be ok to run low doses of Letro with my pct?


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 29, 2005)

I did legs last night.  Everything went great.  I did leg press and my strength was up from the last time that I did it.  My swells were huge.  It looked like a big slab of meat hanging from my quads.  I was getting a headache the whole time.  I don't know if it was from overheating or what, but that was no fun.

My injections sites from my last Winny injections are still sore as hell.  I hate this stuff.  Even though I split the dose into two spots, they both still hurt like hell.

I shot 500iu of HCG last night.  I was quite mistaken when I said that I only had 1-1500iu amp left.  I had 2-2000iu amps left.  I mixed one of them up and when I put the other set back into my safe, I shut the safe door and heard a crunching that I immediately knew what it was.  I had crunched the last set of amps, but it only broke the necks.  Nothing spilled out of the powder or solution, so I just mixed up that amp too.  Since I have so much HCG now, I am going to do 500iu ED till the end.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 29, 2005)

I did chest today and it was a definate marker that my test levels are way down. My strength was way down and my swells were barely there. I am cutting short my time with the Winny and starting my pct. I am going to be taking 90mg of tamoxifen citrate(which is about 60mg of tamoxifen) for the first week or so. I started my Tribulus tonight, too. I will start taking 7-OXO every morning, or more throughout the day if anyone thinks that I should. I am going to start on CEE tomorrow. I will do a brief bi and shoulder workout tomorrow, brief back on Fri, and take the whole weekend off. I will continue the HCG for a few more days at 500iu ED.

I will never do Winny again.  The pain from the injections lasts too long and it too limiting.  I will use tren for cutting purposes from now on.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 30, 2005)

I have felt more awake and sharp and in a better mood today that I have been in a long time. Hopefully, I will remain like this throughout my pct. I did 1000iu of HCG this morning. I will do another 1000iu in a couple of days.

To start out, I am dosing 90mg tamoxifen citrate ED, .25mg Letro, 240mg 7-Keto, 1875mg of Twinlab's Tribulus Fuel(which is 3 caps), about 15g of glutamine, and I will start CEE tomorrow at 4 or 5g ED.  I also started Clen today at 30mcg.  That was definately enough to start out.  My heart was racing for a few hours.

I am taking today off of lifting, due to a lot of homework and I am sure that my body needs a day off, anyways. The weather was so nice today, too, that I laid out in the grass with a few girls after my classes. That was my one shot of freetime for the week.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 30, 2005)

I am dropping the Letro on the advice of Pirate due to the fact that taking Letro off-cycle messes with you HDL levels.


----------



## Purdue Power (Mar 31, 2005)

I just got back from doing a brief bis and tris workout.  It went surprisingly well.  My swells were great and my strength was normal.  I wore out a little quicker than I used to, but all went well.  I have felt very awake and energetic all day, though.  I am wondering if I am going to have the crash...hopefully not.

I am taking 40mg worth of Tamoxifen now(60mg of Tamoxifen Citrate).  I have decided to take the 7-Keto as soon as I wake up and right before I work out to block cortisol during my workout as well as first thing in the morning.  I started my CEE today.  I does taste horrible, but it goes down fine mixed with just a little water and taken like a shot.  I didn't taste much of it at all taking it that way.

I got a shipment from BulkNutrition today of 7lbs of Maltodextrin to put in my pre-lifting shake and 20lbs of Dextrose for my post- shakes.  I also got 20 MRM meal replacement packets to take during work.

The clen is still going well.  I took about 40mcg worth today.  I wasn't as shakey and my heart wasn't pounding as badly.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 1, 2005)

I am not going to post from now on unless something important happens.  I will talk to you guys later....whoever is still following.


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 1, 2005)

If you kept records and don't mind digging the info up, I am curious to see what your end results are so far.  Specifically regarding bodyweight gain/ fat gain/ site measurement changes (arms etc) as a result of the cycle.  And also at what calorie levels those gains were achieved?  I think on my cycle I pretty consistently averaged about 7000/day with significant fat accretion by cycle's end.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 2, 2005)

I was following, PP. Good journal. Still interested in seeing some before/after shots to see how much you packed on.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 3, 2005)

well im still here. You going post some end of cycle picks, then again after PCT??


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 3, 2005)

I never understood why you guys didnt log your workouts.  Great, informative journal, no need to stop.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 3, 2005)

Hopefully I will be able to get some pics in the next couple of days.  My test levels seem to be doing decent still.  My labido is just as high, anyways.  I will see how the workouts go this coming week.  I am going to take an easy leg day tomorrow...prob all auxillary lifts.  My nuts are starting to get closer to normal size.  The HCG didn't do much, I don't think.  I was injecting 1000iu for a few days and it still isn't doing much.  I can feel painful lumps under the skin where I have injected the HCG.  I don't know if it is absorbing or not.


----------



## redspy (Apr 4, 2005)

Great journal PP.  Some ups and downs for you but overall great progress.  Thanks for taking the time to share your experience.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 4, 2005)

I did legs today.  I didn't do squats or leg press.  I did all auxilary lifts.  My strength seemed fine, but everything wore out a little sooner than normal.  The swells were ok.
The labido still hasn't lowered and the nuts are about back up to normal size.  I don't know how long it takes for the CEE to show noticable differences, but I have been on it for 3 lifting days now.  I didn't take it over the weekend while I wasn't lifting.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 5, 2005)

I did a light chest day today.  I did a total of 8 sets.  I burnt out pretty fast.  My strength was definately lower.  The swells seemed to be about what they are normally(minus juice).  I still have plenty of energy and the labido is still going strong.


----------



## Tha Don (Apr 6, 2005)

great journal PP, its been very informative.. i'll be doing something similar when my cycle comes around


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 6, 2005)

I have been getting some acne on my upper back the last couple of days.  They have heads on them, unlike the ones that were on my chest.  The Nolva is giving me all-around oily skin.  I have upped the B5 dose, but it isn't doing much.

I took today off.  I am going to do bis and shoulders tomorrow.  Since my tris were so burnt yesterday from bench, I am going to give them this week off.  I might do some dips tomorrow, but that is it for them.

The labido is still high and the nuts are closer to normal size.  We need to start a trend of posting atrophy pictures.  It will be very informative.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 8, 2005)

I did bis and shoulders today.  My strength was fine, but my endurance was way down.  My bis were toasted in 30min, easily.  The swells were minimal.

My labido is still going high.  I had the best duck sicking I have ever had today.  That poor girl got quite a load.  Even after that was done, I couldn't keep my eyes off of every girl that I saw on campus.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 11, 2005)

I had leg day today.  It was the most intense, insane day that I have had in a long time, including while I was still on cycle.  I think I owe some of it to my iPod Shuffle.  I got it a couple days ago and just got to use it for the first time today.  I had an awesome leg day.  I got 405 for easy sets of 6 and a final set of 8.  I was so pumped the whole time and felt like I had insane amounts of test running through my system.  My labido has been out of control the past week.  I have been hornier and more out of control than when I was on cycle.  Spring fever is probably part of it, but I think my test levels weren't too low to begin with, and my post cycle must be optimal for my individual body.  Tomorrow is my last day on my 2 week cycle of clen.  My body fat has definately been dropping.  A friend of mine was surprised today when I told him that I have been off for a couple of weeks now.  He said that I don't look any smaller at all to him.

I shot the last of my HCG last night...about 800iu.  The atrophy is still there, so I figured I would give my nuts a little boost.


----------



## tryintogetbig (Apr 12, 2005)

Listening to music I like always increases my intesity in my workouts.

Glad to see you are still doing good   

Where is your weight at and BF??

Can we get some more progress pics??


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 13, 2005)

I had another good workout yesterday.  I did chest.  My strength was up from last time and so were the swells, but my endurence is still lacking quite a bit.  My weight has been consistently holding at 207-208.  My body fat seems to have dropped some since the end of my cycle, most likely from the Clen.  Here are a couple of pics from last Sat.  I am the one in the middle.  You guys can see what I look like now.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 13, 2005)

Your buddy on the left ain't to small either.  Nice pics.  Do you drink alcohol?


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 13, 2005)

Ya, he is in the Army ROTC.  I drink once every couple of months or so.  I had a couple of weak rum & Cokes that night.  I was buzzing a little, but I was nowhere near drunk.  I always have a good time when I drink, so it's not like I don't want to drink.  I just know that it is best if I don't.

I did bis and tris today.  It was a great workout.  My strength and swells were way up from last time.  My endurence is still off from normal, but it is up from last week.  I was 209 after the lift.  Things are going great.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 15, 2005)

Your boys on roids too?


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 15, 2005)

Not that I know of.  I don't know him really well, so I don't know that he would tell me if he did unless I told him that I have, and I don't want to tell him that I have yet.  As big as he is and as cut as he is, I wouldn't be surprised if he has.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 15, 2005)

I just got back from doing shoulders.  My strength and swells were good.  I realized today how much body fat I have lost.  It is great.  I think the clen and the 7-Keto are working wonders.  I am still eating a bulking diet, minus the daily pizzas.  I can't wait till I am actually cutting.  I was 207 still after the lift.


----------



## kraziplaya (Apr 15, 2005)

wow...good read....really gives me a heads up to my first cycle coming up shortly


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 15, 2005)

That is exactly why I did this whole thing...well and to get feedback throughout.  Glad I could help.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 16, 2005)

My body fat is seriously dropping.  My pecs have never had this much definition.  I am not shy about the underside of my pecs now, as I talked about awhile back about how I have always had amounts of fat stored on the underside of my pecs.  My abs are looking good, with a solid 4 and a 5th showing nicely, too.  My quads have some some nice undercuts going on the outside heads.  I have decided to make the 7-Keto a permanant part of my suppliment regimine, mainly for the cortisol blocking properties.  I am pretty sure that you can take it permanantly, but if I am wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## musclepump (Apr 19, 2005)

It's probably fine:



> A safety study in humans has shown that 7-KETO did not raise estrogen or testosterone levels or produce any other negative effects at levels up to 200 mg per day for eight weeks.8 Short-term animal studies also revealed no adverse effects with large amounts of 7-KETO.9 10 11 However, the long-term safety of 7-KETO for humans has not been demonstrated, and, because it is chemically related to steroid hormones, the potential for adverse effects must be considered. In addition, the increase in T3 levels resulting from taking 7-KETO could, in theory, produce adverse effects on the heart or promote bone loss. For these reasons, people wishing to take 7-KETO, particularly those who have a thyroid disorder or are taking thyroid hormone, should consult a  physician.
> 
> At the time of writing, there were no well-known drug  interactions with 7-KETO.
> 
> ...


----------



## westb51 (Apr 19, 2005)

is 7 keto the same as DHEA?


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 19, 2005)

As far as I understand, no.  It is non-androgenic and does not convert along the same path as DHEA does, which ultimately converts to androstenedione and then to test and estrogen.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 19, 2005)

I had another awesome leg day last night.  My strength rivaled my on-cycle strength.  My squat sets were 405x6, then 420x6, and my final set was 450x4.  I have never done sets with 450 before.  I felt like a fuckin monster in there again.

The labido is just as high as ever, too.  My girlfriend(previously a virgin before Sat) and I have been going at it quite a bit the past few days.  It is so awesome to finally have regular sex again.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 20, 2005)

I started HMB a few days ago.  I have been taking 2g in the morning and 3g with my CEE 45min before my workout.  I got the powder from Custom.  That place has so much stuff there now.  I suggest getting as much as you can from them before you shop around anywhere else.

My weight has been holding around 208-209 lately.  My chest wore out quicker than I would have liked yesterday, but it is getting better.  Today marks the start of my 4th week of pct, so I am dropping to 20mg of Tamoxifen(30mg Tamoxifen Citrate) for the rest of my pct.  My nuts are nearly full size, if not all the way there.  I am still taking the 7-Keto 2 times a day, on ECA now(once a day), 15g of glutamine/day, cleaner version of a bulking diet, CEE, HMB, and Tribulus Fuel.  I will prob stay on Tribulus for good now, unless I found out that it isn't good to be on it all the time.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 20, 2005)

Today was bis and tris.  I had great stength and swells.  It was awesome.  I was able to go the full 45min for bis before they were burnt, but tris only lasted about 35min.  They were worked yesterday from chest, so I will forgive them.  I was 207 afterwards.  My left shoulder was hurting the whole time, though.  I will up my glucosamine and hope that it helps.

Today is my first day down to 20mg of Tamoxifen.  I will hold at 20mg/day for 2 weeks and I should be done by then.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 24, 2005)

I had a great back and trap day on Fri.  I took today off to be sure that I am not overtraining.  I capped the Yohimbine that I ordered from CNW today.  I did my first ECY stack tonight with a 25/100/2.5 dosage.  I felt freakin awesome with the Yohimbine.  It felt like a used to when I first started taking Ephedrine way back in the day.  I can't wait to take it in the mornings before class.


----------



## Purdue Power (Apr 27, 2005)

Monday was another great leg day.  I got 420x5, 455x5, 455x4.  My legs were nicely spent after that.  Yesterday was chest day/  My strength started off very well, but my endurence in my chest is still low.  I went from 225x16 to 12 on the next set, then 8 on the 3rd.  The swells were great, but the endurence is still frustrating.  I only have one week left for pct.  I am looking forward to cutting.  It will be very bitter/sweet.


----------



## da jock (May 1, 2005)

So how much bigger are your measurements form your Feb pix?  Chest, Bi's...whatever?


----------



## Purdue Power (May 1, 2005)

I havn't measured anything lately.  I am going to get some pics here in the next couple of days before I start cutting.

I did cardio for the first time since before my cycle tonight.  It went well.  I have missed that runner's high.  I am really looking forward to shredding up.  I am going to start another 2 weeks of Clen and then some T3 for a little while after that.  I am only going to run the T3 while I am still at a very high protein intake.


----------



## funkdocta (May 2, 2005)

looking awesome mate. They are some killer quads 

 Wish I had the time to dedicate to lifting 

 Would like so see some more pics, specially from your clen & T3 cycle. Im starting mine in a couple weeks.


----------



## da jock (May 4, 2005)

Man you do look fukkin' huge!! Those pix are aftera month or so in the cycle right? Now you want to be a professional BB right? Do you have any comps on the horizon?


----------



## Purdue Power (May 5, 2005)

I am planning on a competition in mid July or so.  I havn't registered for one yet.


----------



## Purdue Power (May 10, 2005)

The Clen is working nicely.  I am slowly dropping weight, and from what I can tell it is all fat.  I have to put the full-blown cutting off for a little while longer.  Pirate informed me that I didn't wait long enough after my last Sust shot to start my pct.  I needed to wait about 3 weeks after the last shot, and I only waited a little over a week, so that means my pct didn't actually start for a week and a half after I thought it did.  I am taking my pct out to May 18th to be safe.  I will continue to clean up my diet and I am phasing in cardio.  I plan on biking at least 5 days a week and I will be swimming in the mornings a few times a week, too.  I have another week or so left for this cycle of Clen, and I will prob go back to some ECY for a little while and then go for some T3.


----------



## Purdue Power (May 20, 2005)

My workouts have been going well.  My swells are great and my strength is steady now.  It isn't quite as high as it was on cycle, but it is still much higher than before I started the cycle.  My endurence is still a little lacking, but not by much.

I am growing again.  My arms are especially showing a lot of growth.  The cutting is going well too.  I have never been this defined since I started lifting hardcore.  The abs are showing insanely.  I love it.  I have another day or so left with the Clen and then I will move to ECY for 3 weeks or so.  I am still thinking of running some T3 with a very high protein intake to see how that goes.


----------



## Purdue Power (May 23, 2005)

Well, this is probably going to be my last post.  Everything seems to be normalized now.  I am cutting up quite nicely.  I am down to 197 and have lost a lot of body fat.  This promises to be another fun ride to my competition.  I have decided that I am going to have to wait until my lifting partner moves until I do another AAS cycle.  I would be chosing between her friendship or the steroids if I did another cycle.  I will probably just run some of my leftover PHs once I start bulking again.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Any final pictures to send off with?


----------



## Purdue Power (May 23, 2005)

I wish that I did, but the digcam that I used before was my roommates, and he has since graduated and moved out.  I am sure that eventually I will have access to one, and I will post them on here, either in this thread or a competition thread.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 23, 2005)

Very nice.  Congratulations on a successful cycle.


----------

